#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-18
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> hallo dholbach, wie gehts?
<dholbach> sehr gut - wie geht's dir? :)
<dholbach> wir kriegen ja immer mehr autopkgtests rein! :)
<pitti> prima, danke!
<pitti> dholbach: yeah, vibhav added quite a few!
<shadeslayer> hi, I'm trying to use auto-upgrade-tester and when running do-release-upgrade it expects a ~/.cache folder
<shadeslayer> but that's not present
<Mawaheb> Hello room, Does any one know if the bug with Test drive have been fixed ?
<smartboyhw> Mawaheb, which bug!?
<Mawaheb> when you press run after Sync, it won't work, actually i thought that only me is facing the problem, untill i saw Balloons cast , and he mentioned this in his video
<Mawaheb> so he started the VM manually
<Mawaheb> so my question is , do i have to do the same? using VM manually to run the ISO image ?
<Mawaheb> smartboyhw?
<smartboyhw> Mawaheb, hmm the strange thing is: I don't have this problem while I'm doing the loads of 12.04.2 tests
<smartboyhw> However when I finished testing and clicked run again it doesn't launch
<Mawaheb> strange,
<Mawaheb> it never lounched for me !
<Mawaheb> i will try it agian now after the Sync finishes, if it did not work, am gonnga need your advice to show me a link to the manual Download :D
<smartboyhw> Mawaheb, manual link: cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current
<smartboyhw> For Ubuntu Desktop
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, Mawaheb testdrive works as usual
<Mawaheb> that's it ! thank you so much , am really somehow confused a bit from all the new information to me, am not only new to Testing, am new to Linux as well.
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, :)
<SergioMeneses> Mawaheb, dont worry ;)
<Mawaheb> ok SergioMeneses , that's good news
<Mawaheb> but baloons scared me a bit :D
<Mawaheb> in the vid casat
<Mawaheb> cast
<SergioMeneses> ajajaja
<Mawaheb> Lunching now, Fingerd crossed !
<Mawaheb> not working :(
<Mawaheb> SergioMeneses , any suggestions?
<SergioMeneses> Mawaheb, It shows you any message, alert or something
<Mawaheb> no
<Mawaheb> it just opens a new window with QEMU as a title
<Mawaheb> and it shows as it's starting the live sesion
<Mawaheb> it shows the simboles at the bottome of the window
<Mawaheb> and then ...nothing ...a black screen with a blinking cursesr
<Mawaheb> now it started to write many lines (checking ........[ok]) but it's extreeeeeemly slow
<SergioMeneses> Mawaheb, but you download the iso correctly, right?
<Mawaheb> i did not, i used the Test Drive to Sync
<Mawaheb> SergioMeneses i don 't have to download it manually if i will use Test Drive right?
<SergioMeneses> Mawaheb, you're right! I was thinking you dont have the iso before
<Mawaheb> :D am not that stupid :D
<SergioMeneses> lol
<Mawaheb> in the TestDrive preferences and in the Virtualiziation tab. what hypervisor should i set ? KVM ? or VirtualBox?
<Mawaheb> any way i started to download the latest ISO manually, and i will use the VM manually
<SergioMeneses> Mawaheb, I have KVM, I use VB but without testdrive help
<Mawaheb> i understand
<Mawaheb> i will try to do it manually without the testdrive , it shoudln't be harder than in Windows :D
<SergioMeneses> kk :)
<Mawaheb> SergioMeneses are you still here ?
<SergioMeneses> Mawaheb, tell me
<Mawaheb> facing troubles with the VM as well
<Mawaheb> i've created a new machine , but it's not able to start !
<Mawaheb> it shows "Error in sublibOslnit"
<Mawaheb> kernel drive not installed RC=-1908
<shadeslayer> hi, does anyone have an idea how to use EC2's with auto-upgrade-tester?
<SergioMeneses> Mawaheb, :O
<Mawaheb> ?
<SergioMeneses> Mawaheb, I have no idea, I think we have to check the possible solution
<Mawaheb> it says that i sould Install the DKMS pakcages firlst
<Mawaheb> and click on vboxdrv setup
<Mawaheb> :(
<SergioMeneses> Mawaheb, do it
<Mawaheb> i don't know how to install the DKMS or what is it even ! am new to linux
<SergioMeneses> Mawaheb, here is the solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/218320/virtual-box-upgrade/218443#218443
<Mawaheb> Thank you SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> in the second line, you must be root... so the command would be
<SergioMeneses> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<SergioMeneses> ok, guys lunch time! see you soon
<SergioMeneses> Mawaheb, let me a message if you have more issues
<Mawaheb> ok thanks
<SergioMeneses> hi guys!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<phillw> hi SergioMeneses he may be afk by now :)
<SergioMeneses> hi phillw, yes I saw that
<phillw> I'm curerently chasing something else, but is there anything I can help you with?
<SergioMeneses> I was thinking that maybe balloons could check a new command line
<SergioMeneses> but dont worry, btw I reported a bug when I was using lubuntu yesterday
<SergioMeneses> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1128597
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1128597 not found
<SergioMeneses> it is not a error, the bug is private....
<SergioMeneses> ok now is public, can you see it phillw ?
<phillw> SergioMeneses it was covered.... 'by bug went private' :)
<SergioMeneses> bug 1128597
<ubot5> bug 1128597 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with TypeError in run(): Can't convert 'bool' object to str implicitly" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1128597
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ↑↑↑
<phillw> it is now public. There was a good explanation given on why bugs are private / made private.
<phillw> SergioMeneses about 35 mins to go.
<SergioMeneses> sounds good!
<phillw> SergioMeneses as the ask for how to alert 'bugs' in test cases, the chat at http://pastebin.com/RPPHZgwv may give some foresight as to what is asked.
<phillw> SergioMeneses the bug #1125897  is due a fix very shortly.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1125897 could not be found
<phillw> (23:35:44) XXXXX: phillw: i have a fix locally. one needs to boot with visual a11y kernel argument option.
<phillw> (23:35:53) xnox: don't worry about it, I will commit a fix in a minute.
<phillw> (23:36:21) phillw: xnox: thanks, boss. We will be both be happy to test :)
<phillw> bugger, sorry for the ping xnox
<xnox> np. =)))))))
<phillw> I was editing your name out & hit return instead of down arrow.
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> phillw, thanks! sorry about my late response but Im studying ;)
<SergioMeneses> and thanks to xnox too
<phillw> SergioMeneses don't ping him! :P
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> sorry, my mistake
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-19
<vibhav> pitti: ping
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> vibhav: hello
<vibhav> pitti: I was adding an autopktest for libnotify, any idea how to make it run?
<vibhav> I have written the test and it works locally, but I dont have an idea how to run it on the test servers (with xfvb-run)
<pitti> vibhav: you'll need to start a session D-BUS (dbus-launch) and xvfb-run
<vibhav> any*
<pitti> vibhav: you can use python-dbusmock and load the notification-daemon template; that will take care of setting up the session d-bus, etc.
<vibhav> pitti: So, what will be the dependencies
<pitti> vibhav: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/python-dbusmock/trunk/view/head:/tests/test_notification_daemon.py
<vibhav> pitti: I dont know python :(
<pitti> vibhav: python3-dbusmock, xvfb
<pitti> vibhav: this tests p-dbusmock's notification-daemon mock, so the other way around; you can test the library with GIR then
<vibhav> GIR?
<pitti> vibhav: then just use dbus-launch and depend on notification-daemon
<pitti> and use it from C
<pitti> so dbus-x11, notify-osd | notification-daemon, xvfb
<pitti> and call dbus-launch
<pitti> that ought to work
<vibhav> whoo
<vibhav> pitti: So, I need to use dbus-launch && xfvb-run ./tests, right?
<pitti> yes
<vibhav> pitti: \o/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1680300/
<pitti> vibhav: [ -x libnotify_test]  -> ending space, please
<vibhav> ah yes
<pitti> vibhav: please use "dbus-launch xfvb-run ./libnotify_test" (no &&), fewer race conditions
<vibhav> never knew && would create race conditions
<pitti> vibhav: no, but I don't know whether dbus-launch waits for the bus to be up if you don't run a subprogram in it
<pitti> it'll probably just work, but without && is the usual form
<vibhav> ah
<pitti> vibhav: can you please forward the ebook-tools and other tests to Debian?
<vibhav> I was creating emails for them, will send them
<pitti> vibhav: please also send the libxcb patch to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=700423 (you sent the one for libcaca instead)
<ubot5> Debian bug 700423 in libxcb "libxcb: Added DEP-8 tests" [Wishlist,Open]
<pitti> vibhav: thanks!
<vibhav> pitti: Would Debian object to (C) Canonical Ltd. ?
<pitti> vibhav: no, of course no; we have plenty of stuff in Debian with Canonical copyright
<vibhav> cool
<pitti> most software is copyright by some company, after all
<vibhav> Indeed
<vibhav> sent
<vibhav> done!
<vibhav> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~vibhavp/ubuntu/raring/libnotify/add-autopkgtest/+merge/149209
<pitti> vibhav: I'm going to apply that directly to Debian, so no need to file a bug
<vibhav> pitti: Perfect
<pitti> need to wait until my VM builds, then will test
<vibhav> okay
<vibhav> pitti: Apparently, the ebook-tools diff is between 0.2.1-2build1 (not in Debian) and 0.2.1-2ubuntu1, any idea how to get a diff betwwen debian and ubuntu versions?
<pitti> vibhav: build1 was just a rebuild, i. e. the only difference is the changelog
<pitti> vibhav: but you can use e. g. "pull-debian-source ebook-tools" to get -2
<pitti> or download -2 from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ebook-tools/+changelog
<pitti> badpkg: Test Depends field contains dependency `notify-osd | notification-daemon' with invalid characters
<pitti> vibhav: sorry, can't use | in test dependencies
<pitti> vibhav: so please just use notification-daemon
<vibhav> pitti: okay
<vibhav> pitti: done
<pitti> Couldn't exec xfvb-run: No such file or directory
<pitti> urgh, what?
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> pitti, xfvb -> xvfb
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks for spotting
<pitti> vibhav: this couldn't possibly have worked for you either?
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> hey dholbach
<jibel> pitti, you're welcome, how are you? did you recover from your self-defense training?
<pitti> jibel: oh yes, very well, thanks; yesterday's regular training helped to get rid of the remaining tensions
<pitti> jibel: et toi, comment vas-tu?
<jibel> pitti, ça va bien, the only self-defense course I need would be against my children :)
<vibhav> pitti: yep :D
 * vibhav corrects typo
<vibhav> pitti: pushed
<pitti> vibhav: works now
 * vibhav cheers
<pitti> .. and add XS-Testsuite: autopkgtest properly
<pitti> vibhav: uploaded to Debian; will sync once it's imported into LP
<smartboyhw> pitti, BTW: What's UbuntuKylin?
<pitti> smartboyhw: it's the success of the Ubuntu Chinese edition, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin
<smartboyhw> pitti, hmm nice!!!
 * smartboyhw wants to help since he is Chinese
<pitti> any help is appreciated there, I think; you should contact JackYu and ypwong, they are driving this
<balloons> SergioMenesesAFK, I hear you made an even bigger one-liner
<vibhav> pitti: Thanks!
<SergioMeneses> morning guys!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hey, yes I did it, and it works perfectly :)
<SergioMeneses> did you check it?
<cprofitt> phillw: ping
<cprofitt> phillw: meeting is in 50 minutes are you ready to chair the meeting?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes
<balloons> you used an env var
<balloons> I was not able to make it work..
<balloons> d'oh! the backticks
<balloons> that was my issue
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: if phillw is not around can you chair the ubuntu friendly meeting?
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, me? o0
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: yes
<SergioMeneses> but what can I talk about?
<SergioMeneses> I know a few things of this project
 * SergioMeneses callphone
<hggdh> balloons: so... I intend to be more involved with QA from next week on. Do you mind?
<hggdh> actually, from next next week
<balloons> hggdh, always nice to have you!
<hggdh> balloons: thank you dear sir
<balloons> what tickles your fancy now-a-days?
<hggdh> not sure yet, I am now starting to actually think about where I want to mess around with
<hggdh> but I certainly do not want to leave QA
<hggdh> I will certainly run the tests, etc. But I want to look more on autopkg, and others
<cprofitt> hey hggdh
<hggdh> cprofitt: shoot
<cprofitt> just saying hello...
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> hi cprofitt
<balloons> hggdh, excellent. Plenty of good choices :-)
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: never mind... it does not appear as though anyone is here for the meeting...
<cprofitt> query balloons
<balloons> cprofitt, :-(
<cprofitt> need some advice on getting ubuntu friendly back off the ground --
<balloons> cprofitt, yes, I wanted to chat with you about it at some point
<cprofitt> are meetings key? what other ways are there to build some excitement about contributing...
<balloons> IRC meetings are often hard for people.. However, you are correct in that it helps build excitement
<cprofitt> yes, the Ubuntu Friendly folks appear to be split between US and Europe
<cprofitt> or at least the time zones
<cprofitt> we had our first meeting two weeks ago - night time in the US
<cprofitt> and today was scheduled for a more european friendly time
<cprofitt> I also put a pad up for some asynchronous discussions
<balloons> cprofitt, yes, what all have you learned? first and foremost it sounds like you need to get friendly working again
<cprofitt> I am still struggling to get in to the code so I can see what is causing submissions to not be 'accepted'
<balloons> if you did/do that, the laptop testing folks  would love to use it again. SergioMeneses included ;-)
<balloons> that should be enough to start the snowball
<cprofitt> yes, we need to get it working again... and get some feedback to people submitting results
<balloons> it's a tall order to do so. But for now I would focus on it, and focus on communicating with the folks who can help do the work
<balloons> IRC meeting, emails, whatever works for them..
<cprofitt> yep, I have been emailing jedimike
 * SergioMeneses back
<balloons> once it's up and running you can try and attract different people to help.. and I can help with that as well
<cprofitt> he has been working through some of the issues with getting the Ubuntu Friendly server running -- so those that want to test, contribute can do so
<cprofitt> I truly think the biggest road block currently is that results (not sure how many) are being rejected
<cprofitt> I think we need to get a handle on that -- and adjust the criteria if necessary
<SergioMeneses> balloons, that would be great!
<cprofitt> provide a way for people to see if their result was rejected
<cprofitt> I submitted five tests and none of been included -- but I have no idea why not
<cprofitt> so I can not re-run or look deeper at the issue
<cprofitt> and my tests are on equipment that is certified I believe
<balloons> cprofitt, yes exactly.. so it's sort of broken until you can fix that
<balloons> I think you have the right folks you need to fix the issue
<cprofitt> I think if people understood why their results were not being included we might uncover some bugs
<vibhav> Is the rejection a bug?
<cprofitt> yes, Mike is the right person... just need to touch bases with him.
<vibhav> cprofitt: What is the exact protocol for approving a report?
<cprofitt> vibhav: unsure -- if a laptop failed a 'core' test I would say no... but if a laptop was excluded because a core test was not run... that would depend
<cprofitt> vibhav: good question -- I am still trying to understand the code and have not had a lot of time to discuss with the lead developer
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, where can we foun the code?
<SergioMeneses> *find
<cprofitt> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-friendly
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: Mike and I have been working through issues so that people can get that working on their own systems
<balloons>  cprofitt, yes is there a good development enviroment?
<cprofitt> we just worked through two this weekend
<cprofitt> balloons: IMHO not yet
<cprofitt> I believe Mike and I almost have it working now
<cprofitt> the last hurdle is having the database setup
<cprofitt> I am going to rebuild my test machine and walk through the process again to make sure
<cprofitt> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-friendly-control/ubuntu-friendly/trunk/changes/146?start_revid=146
<cprofitt> you can see some of the recent changes from Mike
<balloons> perhaps an image, or vm container for it might help
<cprofitt> I would like to build an image myself
<cprofitt> so people do not have to go through the setup
<cprofitt> I am doing my testing in VirtualBox so I may be able to package that up once we have it working
<balloons> all good stuff
<balloons> I say keep going cprofitt, and once you get over this hump it will get easier
<vibhav> cprofitt:  Hmm, so are these core rests machine dependent?
<vibhav> Tests*
<cprofitt> I also think we need to get the test environment working before really looking to attract new people.
<cprofitt> vibhav: I do not get that impression, but I am unsure
<vibhav> cprofitt: ah, so what I can deduce is that this is a server side problem, right?
<vibhav> N
<cprofitt> I think that may be the case
<vibhav> Not related to the data sent by friendly.
<cprofitt> but if there are tests being skipped by checkbox that could also make things have issues
<vibhav> Aren't core yes mandatory?
<vibhav> Tests*
<cprofitt> I do not think it has to do with data being sent to friendly, but there could be an issue with a test running on checkbox properly
<cprofitt> I know there was a bluetooth test that was not running
<cprofitt> and the website test was failing since the URL checkbox was sending people too was 404
<vibhav> I recommend example organisations for the website test. It will never (probably) 404.
<cprofitt> yeah, that would be good...
<cprofitt> heck just going to google.com would likely work
<vibhav> S/organisations/example.org/
<vibhav> cprofitt: using Google.com generate some unwanted controversy
<balloons> cprofitt, this is what I wanted to share with you: http://www.vagrantup.com/
<cprofitt> vibhav: true...
<vibhav> "privacy", etc
<cprofitt> ubuntu.com should be ok though...
<cprofitt> as long as we are running checkbox that will likely be there
<cprofitt> balloons: that looks good... I will take a closer look at that after work today
<vibhav> Perfect.
<cprofitt> vibhav: I think this is the code that gets the results
<cprofitt> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-friendly-control/ubuntu-friendly/trunk/view/head:/apps/results/api.py
<cprofitt> one of the ideas I had for this was to allow a person to login in on friendly.ubuntu.com and then request the status of their submissions
<cprofitt> I am making the assumption that this code can be leveraged to pull specific 'submitters' results from launchpad and then display the results
<vibhav> I should learn python :)
<vibhav> C ain't going to help here much.
<cprofitt> I am slowly learning it... this project will likely help me do that :-)
<vibhav> cpro
<cprofitt> most of my experience is in C#
<vibhav> Oops
<vibhav> cprofitt: what about manual submission?
<cprofitt> not sure...
<cprofitt> do you mean w/o using checkbox?
<vibhav> That should make testting easy too
<cprofitt> yes, but prone to human error
<balloons> cprofitt, also http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/01/18/vagrant-ubuntu-images-now-available/
<vibhav> cprofitt: I mean, I testing with check box offline, generate a file with results and then submit them in access to the Internet
<cprofitt> vibhav: yes, that would be nice too
<vibhav> That would make testing more easier.
<cprofitt> it would also be useful to have checkbox allow restartable tests
<vibhav> Indeed
 * vibhav takes a look at his notes 
<vibhav> Hmm, I've said all I had jotted down.
<cprofitt> vibhav: I truly appreciate you making the meeting and having some good questions and suggestions
<vibhav> Thanks :)
<cprofitt> you are on the QA mailing list?
<vibhav> Yep
<vibhav> I've not contributed much to friendly, though I am involved with autopkgtest :)
<cprofitt> I will put out another email, tonight when I get home, with some of these things summarized and a link to the etherpad I setup
<cprofitt> is autopkgtest what I call checkbox or are those different?
<vibhav> Nope, autopkgtest is automated testing for Ubuntu packages
 * cprofitt nods
<vibhav> cprofitt: After installing an app/library we basically check if it has been correctly installed
 * SergioMeneses thinks it this chat can not be count like a meeting
<vibhav> Like testing certain library functions for a particular library
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: believe me, the developer advisory team has similar meetings
<vibhav> We just gather and discuss important matters :)
<vibhav> No meetingology :)
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, that's true but I dont know how many people work with UF team, cprofitt ?
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: yeah, but I see your point too
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<vibhav> Okay guys, it's late night here and I have school tomorrow
<vibhav> Good night!
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, good night!
<cprofitt> good night vibhav
<balloons> morning Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello balloons
<balloons> xnox, you about?
<phillw> SergioMeneses: have you checked to see if your bug is fixed into todays images?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ok let me donwload the new changes
<SergioMeneses> download
<phillw> bug 1125897
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1125897 could not be found
<phillw> SergioMeneses: what was the dupe number of yours?
<phillw> bug 1128597
<ubot5> bug 1128597 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with TypeError in run(): Can't convert 'bool' object to str implicitly" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1128597
<phillw> hmm, bad day for ubot5 :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, but it is not fixed
<phillw> have you zsync'ed up?
<Noskcaj> i think that bug is still there, at least in lubuntu
<phillw> okies, I'm just zsyncing up my desktop iso now.
<phillw> SergioMeneses: is the bug logged on the iso-traker?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, no, no yet xD
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, Im going to check it
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, \o
<SergioMeneses> phillw, btw I pass the cisco certification xD
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, \o  Hi
<phillw> SergioMeneses: as with all bugs in iso testing, please do link them to the iso tracker, this means that the guys spending time fixing them on the release team can justify the time spent.
<phillw> SergioMeneses: congrats!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, kk
<SergioMeneses> phillw, 42% , my internet connection is slooooow
<phillw> I have got 100% update, I'll fire up the VM
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ok anything let me know
<phillw> It's having a good think :)
<balloons> alesage, what's the export command again for autopilot gtk?
<phillw> grr. starting crash reporter :/
<thomi> balloons: you mean, not 'autopilot launch foo' ?
<balloons> o hey thomi :-)
<balloons> I'm messing with trying to introspect ubiquity
<SergioMeneses> phillw, o0
<balloons> it's time :-)
<thomi> GTK_MODULES="autopilot:$GTK_MODULES" appname
<thomi> so, make sure 'autopilot' is in the gtk modules list when the app launcher
<thomi> *launches
<balloons> it's a bit difficult, because ubiquity is a script, so it can't autolaunch
<balloons> even when I choose the binary as ideally I'd pass an argument
<balloons> sweet
<balloons> got it I think
<thomi> balloons: environment should be inherited
<balloons> bah.. no, it didn't show in vis
<balloons> thomi, yea I saw if no arg, it will inherit
<thomi> balloons: do you get any output from the autopilotplugin at all?
<balloons>  get only a unity connecton
<balloons> and a QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current theme
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I'm just asking about it on -release
 * SergioMeneses is about 70%
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> sudo cause issues?
<thomi> balloons: yes, you can't do: ENV=value sudo foo bar
<thomi> since then you're entering another shell
<balloons> yarp
<thomi> with it's own environment
<balloons> but ubiquity needs it
<thomi> balloons: so do 'sudo su' and then launch it from there
<balloons> I could launch everything as root
<balloons> yea
<balloons> no dice
<balloons> argh
<balloons> ok, so as root.. I launch GTK_MODULES="autopilot:$GTK_MODULES" /usr/lib/ubiquity/bn/ubiquity
<SergioMeneses> phillw, did you get the same bug today?
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I got the same error message.
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<phillw> balloons: do you have a lubuntu desktop iso to hand?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm organizing a Global Jam for Sun 3 March
<balloons> phillw, not todays
<balloons> but yes
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome
<SergioMeneses> :O
<phillw> balloons: can you zsync it up and confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1128597 it is a 'show stopper' for lubuntu desktop in both Vbox and KVM
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1128597 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with TypeError in run(): Can't convert 'bool' object to str implicitly" [Medium,In progress]
<Letozaf_> SergioMenesesAFK, :-D
<balloons> tjay tje nig frp, fro
<balloons> new language
<balloons> shift your hands one key to the left an you'll get the message
<balloons> lol
<phillw> doesn't look like Klingon
<phillw> hmm, 'a' shifted to the left is CAPS LOCK
<Letozaf_> balloons, but let to a is nothing
<Letozaf_> balloons, you're teasing :D
<balloons> lol -- I typed with my hands shifted somewhere
<balloons> honestly
<balloons> I meant to say -- this the bug from fri
<phillw> balloons: As the famous Eric Morecambe said... I'm playing all the CORRECT notes, just not necessarily in the correct order.
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, that is great! about the ugj
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, yes I am working with a friend of mine to organize it
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, why don't you have one too ?
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, Im a very busy person, if my team organice the ugj I might help
<balloons> thomi, so any thoughts? I launch ok, so as root.. I launch GTK_MODULES="autopilot:$GTK_MODULES" /usr/lib/ubiquity/bn/ubiquity
<balloons> as root, and then run autopilot vs, but it doesn't work
<thomi> balloons: in a call right now - will be with you in 15 minutes :)
<balloons> ahh.. no worries
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, that's why I am asking someone to help :D can't do it on my own :D
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, it is better in that way
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, yes
<thomi> balloons: ok, I just tried it as well, and I'm unable to get it to work either. My guess is that ubiquity does not honor the GTK_MODULES, which is a PITA
<balloons> xnox, ^^
<thomi> balloons: perhaps poking around the ubiquity startup source code might reveal why that is
<balloons> thomi, I am looking around trying to find a way.. but I'm no expert at ap or ubiquity obviously :-p
<balloons> there is a qt interace too
<thomi> so... ubiquity is the kubuntu installer?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> it's both
<thomi> and it uses gtk!??
<thomi> oh ok
<balloons> it uses qt
<balloons> or gtk depending on kde or ubuntu, etc
<thomi> I seeee
<balloons> binary is different
<thomi> so, when I launched it it started the kubuntu installer
<thomi> how do I get it to launch the ubuntu version?
<balloons> did you do it from the desktop?>
<thomi> yes
<balloons> I'm in a VM doing it
<thomi> I just run 'ubiquity'
<balloons> ahh.. yes, messing with on the desktop is not recommended
<balloons> but you can force the gtk version to run
<balloons> passing an arg gtk_u
<balloons> gtk_ui
<balloons> I loaded a live session in a vm, and installed autopilot
<phillw> whilst not wishing to break up the chat for automated testing, has anyone recently tried ISO's in a VM?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have weired things happening to me when I use autopilot vis
<thomi> balloons: it does nothing when I pass 'gtk_ui' as an argument... :(
<thomi> Letozaf_: what kind of things?
<Letozaf_> thomi, well I cannot expand the single items in the left pane
<Letozaf_> thomi, I click on them and nothing happens
<Letozaf_> thomi, it used to work
<Letozaf_> thomi, do not remember when as I have left autopilot a part for ISO testing
<thomi> Letozaf_: wow, you may have been able to reproduce a really rare bug. Can you try expanding them without selecting them first please? so restart vis, select a connection, and then click the expand triangle without selecting the row...
<thomi> if my theory is correct, that should work
<Letozaf_> thomi, you're right
<thomi> \o/
<Letozaf_> thomi, well I will use it this way then :D
<Letozaf_> thomi, as long as I can use it :D
<balloons> thomi, Letozaf_ nice
<thomi> Letozaf_: I'll look into fixing that ASAP
<Letozaf_> thomi, I'm not in a hurry, now that I know the workaround :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, you're right the bug is still there, Im using lubuntu daily amd64
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I'm pulling in xubuntu, it will take some time,.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ok
<phillw> others could grab it and test on VBox / KVM, but they seem to be low on number this evening.
<SergioMeneses> I cant test anymore, I need a better internet connection
 * SergioMeneses is missing his home
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, where are you ? far from home ?
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, yes, Im in Bucaramanga, another city
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, oh! well I also feel blue If I have not internet connection!
<SergioMeneses> =/
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, You can do what you want, but don't leave me without an internet connection!
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, jajaja
<Letozaf_> balloons, but the tablet version of Ubuntu on what tablets will it work on ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you know ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, good queston
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, HTC ??? lol
<balloons> the source code drop that happens is targeting the nexus devices
<Letozaf_> balloons, only nexus ones ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, isn't there a chance to put it also on other tablets ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, anything is possible. the goal of course is to have a shipping tablet and phone
<balloons> so you wouldn't need to do such things. I wouldn't put it past folks to play around with the images on other devices
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes sure! I was just wondering if I would be able to put Ubuntu on my tablet :D I have already tried but it was VERY slow
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe one day we will be able to
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh.. what tablet do you have?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ASUS Eee Pad Transformer
<Letozaf_> balloons, TF101
<Letozaf_> balloons, a bit old I think :(
<balloons> ohh yea.. great little thng
<balloons> but it is old
<balloons> I almost bought one
<Letozaf_> balloons, well maybe now I will have an excuse for changing  it :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, hehe
<balloons> yes, be patient
<Letozaf_> balloons, well If I knew about the Ubuntu Phone before, I would have not bought the one I have now :D
<balloons> :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, I would have surely waited
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> I'm waiting.. but then again, a new android phone is only so-so for me
<balloons> faster would be better.. but I love my keyboard
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I also love my keyboard, but when you can't have it with you, you got the phone :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, better than nothing :D
<balloons> I use the htc g2/desire z
<Letozaf_> balloons, I used to have a HTC wildfire
<Letozaf_> balloons, the desire z is a nice phone
<balloons> yep.. old now
<balloons> but still awesome
<Letozaf_> balloons, yea
<phillw> SergioMeneses: The fix for bug 1128597 has not yet arrived into the system " There's a branch linked to the bug.  xnox hasn't merged it and uploaded yet, hence it's not Fix Released.  Patience." Was my reply from -release, so we just have to twiddle our thumbs until it arrives. In the meantime, please do test out xubuntu / kubuntu etc. They always also need testers and it is nice to help out.
<ubot5> bug 1128597 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with TypeError in run(): Can't convert 'bool' object to str implicitly" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1128597
<phillw> you can use zsync to save you having to download a totally new ISO.
<SergioMeneses> :OOOO
<SergioMeneses> phillw, thanks a lot
<SergioMeneses> I think I can work on xubuntu testing but this weekend xD
<phillw> SergioMeneses: are you familiar in changing your iso to a new flavour?
<phillw> whilst keeping the existing flavour.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, what do you mean?
<phillw> SergioMeneses: all the iso's have a generic name, in the case of desktop amd 64 it is raring-desktop-amd64.iso
<SergioMeneses> phillw, yes
<phillw> So, if you want to test from lubuntu to xubuntu, you issue
<phillw> cp raring-desktop-amd64.iso-lubuntu
<phillw> then you can use the zsync command from xubuntu to update it.
<phillw> when you want to swap back you issue
<SergioMeneses> omg!
<SergioMeneses> that is great, i didn t know
<SergioMeneses> phillw, only works from lubuntu to xubuntu ?
<phillw> cp raring-desktop-amd64.iso-xubuntu
<phillw> mv raring-desktop-amd64.iso-lubuntu raring-desktop-amd64.iso
<phillw> nope, that will work for all of the amd64 desktop system, it will actually work accross the entire system, but when you switch archs the saving is minima.
<phillw> *minimal.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, isos name are lubuntu_raring_desktop-amd64.iso
<phillw> once you have the lubuntu one moved back to raring-desktop-amd64.iso the zsync from lubuntu amd64 desktop will refresh that one for you.
<SergioMeneses> so, will I change it to the version that I need?
<phillw> SergioMeneses: zsync does not see them as that. Look at the zsync command
<phillw> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20130219/raring-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<phillw> and
<phillw> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20130211/raring-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<phillw> you will see that the 'input' file is different, but the 'output; file is the same name.
<phillw> zsync will write itself as raring-desktop-amd64.iso So, you need to keep the flavours seperate manually.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, of course!
<phillw> SergioMeneses: it is one of the 'hidden' things that zsync can do, but once you understand how it sees a file, it is really obvious. Just takes a little time to get to understand it.
<phillw> Hello File #1, what differences do you have to File #2... Okay, I will now make File #1 the same as File #2. But, I will download things that I need to do so.
<SergioMeneses> omg phillw you're a genius!
<phillw> *But, I will ONLY dowmload*
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I'm not, the people who wrote zsync are the genuises!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, jeje ok ok
<phillw> SergioMeneses: http://phillw.net/meetbot/ubuntu-quality-chat/2013/ubuntu-quality-chat.2013-02-09-19.02.log.html
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I saw your post on fb xD
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I thought I'd repeat it here, so anyone interested in zsync could find it as well.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, oh sure!
<phillw> on the area https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom are some really good links
<phillw> balloons: now needs to set up a similar area for his you-tube presentations so we can send people there as well. As well as both links being able to found easily on the ~Testing wiki page :)
<balloons> phillw, I blog posted a resources page
<balloons> we could convert it to the wiki and link it if you wished
<balloons> just a listing of stuff you might need..
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I saw your rock starts post too
<balloons> tutorials written and video of everything
<balloons> :-p
<phillw> balloons: we now do have a precident, why not use the ~Classroom area?
<phillw> balloons: BTW, I may be doing a quality/testing Jam in Manchester (UK).
<balloons> phillw, awesome
<SergioMeneses> phillw, thats the spirit!
<phillw> SergioMeneses: with regard to the bug 1128597 the release team are really looking into it and discussing it being back-ported (i.e available to older releases). When inifinity asked for patience, I did not think it was a bug fix that needed rolling out to earlier vrsions. This will explain the delay in getting it fix-released quicky.
<ubot5> bug 1128597 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with TypeError in run(): Can't convert 'bool' object to str implicitly" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1128597
<phillw> SergioMeneses: you, as a tester, are actually allowed onto #ubuntu-release - Us lesser mortals do tend to keep very quiet, as it is on here you would normally ask questions. I only ask the 'Gods' something very rarely, your bug is such an instance.
<chilicuil> phillw: lol
<SergioMeneses> phillw, looooool
<SergioMeneses> those comments from phillw =S
<SergioMeneses> o0
<phillw> those guys and gals have a lot on their plate, they spend their time prioritising issues. It is not fair to ask them about 'your favorite bug'.
<SergioMeneses> those phillw 's comments
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ok, i added to my favourites
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I only ask about things that affect testing. for me, it is important enough to ask them. They have always been polite and told me where to go when I have an issue and also taken on board an issue that they can dea; with.
<phillw> *deal*
<SergioMeneses> phillw, sounds like a great group of people
<phillw> SergioMeneses: they are, a mix of canonical staff and the advanced 'programmers' from the flavours. Basically, they make the ISO's "happen" all the way from early days to final release. Several of them hang put on here. But, if you want to see how much blood, sweat and tears is put into each release.... That channel will you a spectators seat to watch, their only ask is that it is 'their' channel, and we do not go asking things unless we have a
<phillw> s/put on here/out on here
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ok, nice advice! i guess
<SergioMeneses> xD
<phillw> most of the time, I have no idea what they're talking about :P
<chilicuil> lol +1
<SergioMeneses> phillw, jajajaj
<phillw> well, there was a bug fast tracked.
<phillw> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111690
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1111690 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] walinuxagent IsPackaged() logic is broken, runs two instances of waagent" [High,Fix committed]
<SergioMeneses> phillw, :O
<SergioMeneses> that information is not shared with you
<phillw> the bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/1128597 awaits for one the scarce devs to have time to commit it. Frustrating it may be, but it is on the list.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1128597 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with TypeError in run(): Can't convert 'bool' object to str implicitly" [Medium,In progress]
<phillw> SergioMeneses: the fix for bug 1111690 is now fully released and people can upload in ~ 24 hours.
<ubot5> bug 1111690 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] walinuxagent IsPackaged() logic is broken, runs two instances of waagent" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111690
<SergioMeneses> phillw, sounds really good! but I cant see the information
<phillw> SergioMeneses: the 'accepted' bit of http://pastebin.com/uxUXsd0j
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> phillw, :)
<phillw> that will now be built and the bug report will be updated...
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I'll no doubt get a telling off, but I have asked why the bug status has changed to 'not allowed to be accessed'.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, jeje yes, Im in #ubuntu-release too
<SergioMeneses> :)
<phillw> SergioMeneses: It's been passed to them to argue about.... It is wise to leave and let them discuss things like that :)
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> the good thing is that we can see the bug now
<phillw> It was 'unexpected' behaviour.
<phillw> I will review what they said and check with the bug-squad as to the best option on such an occurance. I've never seen it before.
<SergioMeneses> ok, I have to go out phillw anything please let me know
<SergioMeneses> see you tomorrow
<TheLordOfTime> erm...
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, you know well i'm on the bugsquad
<TheLordOfTime> and bugcontrol...
<TheLordOfTime> any reason you'd not check one of the few who actually *lurks* this channel who only works with bugs? :P
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-20
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, perhaps #launchpad
<TheLordOfTime> since they understand the interconnectivity
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: they suggested it in the mix, but is somewhat more involved, hence my asking Brian to 'have a think'
<TheLordOfTime> Brian as in... bdmurray?
<TheLordOfTime> (the BUGS GOD of Ubuntu)
<phillw> #ubuntu-bugs ?
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, you should see the responses, and to be honest, "Brian" could mean one of numerous LP/IRC nicks, so i'm calling you out on your lack of specificity :P
<xnox> plars: gema: i just sent an email to ubuntu-installer & utah-devel about automatic preseeding of nexus7 ubuntu core images.
<xnox> at this point it works to the point on unattended boot into configured desktop.
<xnox> but WiFi settings did not managed to establish network connectivity, once that is available it will be good to go.
<xnox> I am also will be looking tomorrow to use adbd code to reboot back into bootloader.
<plars> xnox: hmm, I'm on utah-devel but I don't think I got it
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<xnox> plars: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2013-February/001218.html
<xnox> and here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-utah-devel/2013-February/000080.html
<xnox> plars: maybe it was held in moderation queue, i dunno =)
 * smartboyhw wonders where on Earth is balloons
<balloons> SergioMenesesAFK, I think I know what the deal was with your weird big diffs
<balloons> xnox, are you about now?
<xnox> balloons: hello.
<xnox> (sorry was away from the keyboard a little bit)
<balloons> xnox, hey :-) Excellent, so thomi and I spent some time yesterday trying to introspect ubiquity
<xnox> I'm listening =)
<balloons> I wanted to have a crack at writing an autopilot test for ubiquity
<balloons> we ran into some issues tho.. it seems ubiquity won't load the autopilot gtk module
<xnox> good. Doing it on the nexus would be like the easiest thing on earth, I'm almost done with autoprovisioning it.
<xnox> balloons: is it a GTK_MODULE? edit /usr/bin/ubiquity-dm to make sure it does load it.
<balloons> yes, GTK_MODULES
<balloons> weird ok
<balloons> ohh
<xnox> balloons: or I can strike a deal if you can get it to work from the point of launching it using the desktop icon in the "try ubuntu session" i'll fix it up to the point where it works from automatic booting.
<balloons> lol.. gotcha, so we do need to edit it in
<balloons> yes, I'm going at it via try ubuntu session, load live session, then run the test
<balloons> we'll start there
<xnox> cause I can't learn autopilot to write them and integrate, but I can make sure the written scripts are automatically run & like watch the jobs and fix things.
<balloons> kk, booting bm again
<balloons> xnox, yes, I think that would be fair and helpful :-)
<balloons> ok, so I see the overlay scrollbars being forced to load
<balloons> xnox, ok so if  i have it into the python script for ubiquity, I get this: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "autopilot". If I hack it into ubiquty-dm, it wants args to run.. how can I run it?
<xnox> how does it normally run?
<balloons> so the normal means for messing about is to use the autopilot launch tool to launch the app
<xnox> balloons: can you send me actual debug messages via pastebin?
<balloons> it needs a straight binary however (not a script)
<balloons> but all it's doing is force loading the 'autopilot' gtk module
<balloons> so I'm trying to do that manually..
<xnox> balloons: so do that. What do you mean by "straight binary" ? Cause ubiquity is not compiled gtk, but rather written in python. So it will be a script.
<balloons> xnox, well.. sorry a bit confusing.. Forget that part :-) The point is I can't seem to manually load the gtk module to the point that the vis tool will see it
<balloons> and without that, I can't see the dbus session to start writing something ;-)
<balloons> so, maybe running in debug mode or with verbose output might help? trying to straight load it fails with only that message
<balloons> for instance, yesterday I was trying this: GTK_MODULES="autopilot:$GTK_MODULES" /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity
<balloons> hmm, yea, I mean adding -d doesn't tell me anything more.. the module isn't loading
<xnox> balloons: we start dbus session only half way between ubiquity-dm starting and ubiquity actually appearing.
<balloons> xnox, ohh interesting
<xnox> seriously login into - try ubuntu. that will be a better environment to develop the tests.
<xnox> plus we will need to test in that mode as well.
<balloons> I'm in try ubuntu
<balloons> I'm in a vm, loaded up into a live session
<xnox> right.
<balloons> I've got the installer link on the desktop
<xnox> in that case, one sec.
<balloons> k
<xnox> does: autopilot-auto-launch-script /usr/bin/ubiquity work?
<balloons> no, that gives the "Only dynamically linked binaries are supported" error
<balloons> so I was trying to get closer to the source to get it to launch.. hence my digging around in /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity
<balloons> but I soon abandoned that and just tried to manually load the module..
<xnox> balloons: heh. So is there a way to launch autopilot against gtk python apps?
<xnox> if there isn't it will not work at all.
<balloons> xnox, yes, the launch feature just loads the module, so.. no worries if it doesn't automagically work
<balloons> we need to get ubiquity running with the module loaded so it will export it's dbus session
<balloons> that's all
<xnox> it starts a complete dbus session? or just is available on the dbus?
<balloons> I think just available works..
 * balloons notes your in the UK (never knew your tz)
<balloons> I'll have to start pinging you earlier :-)
<xnox> balloons: i'd just do "return GtkIntrospectionTestMixin" in the "def get_application_introspection_base(app_path):"
<xnox> instead of exit(1)
<xnox> and try again using the automatic script, as the script does more =)
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> alrighty.. lets give that a whrl
<xnox> autopilot should have a command arg to specify the type of interspection. All that check does is check Qt vs Gtk vs Other.
<balloons> it's rudimentary
<balloons> wow
<balloons> you know I never even glance at this
<balloons> xnox, ok now when is the session started?
<balloons> the other potential issue is permissions...
<xnox> what session?
<xnox> did ubiquity & autopilot start ?
<balloons> yes, so it launched no errors about not being able to load the module
<balloons> then running the vis tool however, it doesn't show ubiquity
<balloons> we could check using dbus-monitor
<balloons> xnox, so when I launch ubiquity, I'm not see any dbus activity.. no interface, no properties, etc, for ubiquity
<xnox> is there any for python?
<xnox> balloons: shutdown VM, boot the VM, at the boot screen quickly click esc. choose english
<balloons> ok..
<balloons> yep.. now?
<xnox> then in F6 i think there is accessibility options choose the biggest one (blind user)
<xnox> that will load all a11y frameworks on boot.
<xnox> F5 -> screen reader
<chilicuil> hi, I'm looking at the install image testcases and whenever Ubuntu should be named it's 'FAMILY' instead, i.e., <dt>Click on the Install FAMILY icon</dt>
<chilicuil> is that the expected behaviour?
<balloons>  chilicuil yes, we should note that somewhere.. FAMILY wll automagically convert to the proper family as needed
<balloons> kubuntu, ubuntu, etc
<balloons> since we share testcases
<chilicuil> balloons: ok, thanks
<balloons> xnox, kk
<balloons> I used braille terminal
<balloons> well hmm
<xnox> balloons: no braille is too much, you want screen reader
<balloons> high contrast, magnifier, screen reader, braille terminal, keyboard modifiers, on-screen keyboard
<xnox> "screen reader"
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> done deal
<balloons> k, installing d-feet and autopilot again
<balloons> it's fun being read to
<xnox> yeah, I tend to turn off speakers after a while
<balloons> ok, what next?
<balloons> I see the lovely a11y bus now
<xnox> launch autopilot and it all should work (tm)
<balloons> lol
<xnox> well /usr/bin/ubiquity via autopilot start script
<balloons> yes, so I modded the start script again and launched it
<balloons> i don't see any ubiquity session in d-feet, nor does the autopilot tool see it
<balloons> hmm
<xnox> what do you mean by ubiquity session?
<xnox> how does it normally work and what are you expecting to see in d-feet?
<balloons> after you launch it with autopilot
<balloons> I should get a dbus connection in the autopilot vis tool
<balloons> I'm not getting that
<balloons> now, it may be because ubiquity is running as root
<balloons> i assume it is anyway :-) I'm assuming you escalate and run as root, or you run only certain ops as root?
<xnox> pkexec d-feet
<xnox> yes, it's running as root.
<balloons> ahh.. so thomi might have to help out there in order for me to see it
<balloons> one sec, let's see
 * thomi waves
<balloons> hello thomi :-) xnox and I are getting closer on ubiquity and autopilot
<thomi> oh?
<balloons> here's the summary.. if we ignore the warning for your lddconfig hack and just load the gtk module, it seems to load ubiquity fine
<balloons> however, running autopilot vis shows me nothing
<balloons> note however, ubiquity runs as root
<balloons> so if I try running both autopilot launch and autopilot vis as root, I see no connections
<xnox> and it also re-execs itself by the way.....
<xnox> and it's python....
<thomi> balloons: ok... the fact that ubiquity runs doesn't mean that it's honored the GTK_MODULES env var and actually loaded the plugin though
<xnox> and it can use either gtk or qt toolkits.....
<balloons> thomi, your correct.. how can we verify?
<thomi> xnox: re-exec'ing itself shouldn't be an issue, since environment is inherited in most cases
<thomi> alesage: any ideas?
<thomi> alesage: does the gtk plugin log something when it loads?
<alesage> thomi if you need to test, you can enable the logging, but no it's disabled as it ships
<thomi> alesage: ok, do you mind if I add a single log line that prints "Gtk introspection plugin loaded" to stdout every time?
<thomi> would that cause issue?
<thomi> *issues?
<thomi> also, I wonder about enabling the debug logging if a particular env var is set?
<thomi> like: AP_GTK_LOGGING=1
<alesage> thomi I wouldn't think it would cause problems--I'm just not sophisticated to know where to put the log :)
<alesage> there's a bit of code in main.cpp to handle logging thomi if you want to adjust
<thomi> alesage: I was going to log to stdout
<thomi> that way autopilot tests will pick it up
<alesage> thomi o I see, yes no objection
<xnox> balloons: get the pid of the ubiquity and cat /proc/NNNN/environ and see the environment
<xnox> that way you'll see if it enherited the module or not.
<xnox> (well it will be python3 process...)
<balloons> sorry got dc'd for a sec
<balloons> reading scrollback
<balloons> k, 'll try your idea xnox
<balloons> yep, GTK_MODULES=:autopilot
<balloons> good stuff
<thomi> xnox, balloons, alesage: for your delectation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-gtk/+bug/1130861
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1130861 in autopilot-gtk "Need a log message to verify that the plugin loaded OK." [High,In progress]
<thomi> balloons: think that leading ':' might be screwing it up?
<balloons> not sure why it's there tbh
<thomi> balloons: you probable did:
<thomi> GTK_MODULES=$GTK_MODULES:autopilot
<balloons> I assume since the GTK_MODULES
<balloons> yes
<xnox> balloons: that's missing overlay-scrollbar modules
<thomi> and GTK_MODULES was empty
<balloons> exactly
<xnox> and libcanberra?!
<thomi> :)
 * xnox offline to find some dinner. be back later, maybe.
<balloons> let me check some of the other processes
<balloons> thomi, anyways, on your theory, yes I agree with the reasoning
<balloons> however I used launch to launch it
<xnox> GTK_MODULES=overlay-scrollbar autopilot-script-thing /usr/bin/ubiquity =)
<balloons> as I said, in order to launch we hacked around your ldd_output and just told it to load gtk anyway
<xnox> try that ;-)
<thomi> balloons: I see - perhaps you could file a bug against autopilot for that?
<balloons> xnox also suggested we just hack in the GTK_MODULES os.environ line in the python ubiquity script
<balloons> thomi, sure.. I think being able to force one or the other would be good.. auto by default, allow me to force
<xnox> that will only help with "install ubuntu" not in "try ubuntu"
<balloons> xnox, OHH.. makes sense now.. You confused me before with that
<balloons> as I had no idea had to run the result.. heh
<balloons> so, thomi alesage should I be running autopilot vis or autopilot launch as root? see above about ubiquity re-execing itself and running as root
<thomi> balloons: hmmmmmm that's an interesting question
<thomi> I wonder which session bus it connects to?
<thomi> balloons: maybe test by running: sudo autopilot launch gedit
<thomi> and then: autopilot vis
<balloons> ohh right right
<thomi> if you can see the gedit connection, then it connects to the regular user session bus
<thomi> if not, try 'sudo autopilot vis'
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> weird.. running as root directly doesn't work
<balloons> can't find the ap interface
<balloons> on launch
<thomi> balloons: ahhhh... you may need to launch it manually then.
<balloons> sudo does the same thing
<balloons> GTK_MODULES="autopilot:$GTK_MODULES" ubiquity fails to load ap module
<thomi> balloons: I can take a look after I finish this loggign thing...
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<balloons> I'm watching the ap tets run on the nexus7 tablet
<balloons> they work :-)
<balloons> ok.. so back on this ubiquity thing
<balloons> thomi you freed up now/
<balloons> ?
<thomi> balloons: almost... 10 minutes?
<SergioMeneses> hi guys!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o I read your message, what is it?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, hello
<balloons> your all merged
<balloons> the issue was a control character at the top
<balloons> chilicuil fixed it for us (and found it!)
<balloons> so I'll sync the new stuff back to the tracker soon
<SergioMeneses> balloons, nice
<Letozaf_> balloons, can I ask you or thomi about autopilot and shotwell, I'm stuck can't solve a thing
<balloons> Letozaf_, please do
<balloons> btw.. oh oh oh
<balloons> I needed to share ths with you
<thomi> Letozaf_: BTW, that vis bug is fixed now
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, https://github.com/martinpitt/umockdev
<Letozaf_> balloons, thomi hurray!!!
<balloons> Letozaf_, that is made by pitti and it can create fake hw.. like a camera :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, thats super !!! great!!!
<Letozaf_> balloons, but how does it work ?
<balloons> I've not messed with it much yet, but  think we can incoporate t
<Letozaf_> balloons, well let me know when you find out how to work with it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I keep on swithing on and off my camera for testing with shotwell >D
<balloons> Letozaf_, hehe
<balloons> well, pitti is in your timezone, but he's around in the morning and daytime
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> however, there's a basic info on the github
<balloons> read the  Command line: Record and replay PtP/MTP USB devices
 * Letozaf_ is reading
<Letozaf_> balloons, sounds good, but do you think I could try this out ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, well if I'm able to :-P
<balloons> thomi, yay for bug fixes
<thomi> balloons: ok, Gtk doesn't like me, so I can answer your questions now, if you like
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes you can try if you'd like. I have no experience, but as I said, the author is on this channel :-)
<balloons> thomi, ok, so let's summarize quickly I suppose
<balloons> it appears like ubiquity loads with the autopilot launch hack, but it doesn't work when autopilot vis is run (as root or not)
<balloons> if you run autopilot launch as root, it doesn't seem to work (can't find ap)
<balloons> if you try and manually load the gtk module into ubiquity it doesn't seem to work
<thomi> balloons: have you confirmed that ubiquity actually loads the autopilot plugin?
<balloons> finally, I'm concerned that I can't see a session being created by ubiquity when it is run
<balloons> meaning, if I load dbus-monitor, or d-feet, I don't see an entry for ubiquity
<balloons> thomi, I can see the env variable is passed, and it doesn't error. that's all
<thomi> balloons: my guess is that the AP plugin isn't being loaded. some apps don't seem to honor the GTK_MODULES env var... like gnome-terminal, for example
<balloons> according to xnox it does honor it
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I also have no experience but this thing sounds so good it has to be tried :D
<thomi> do we have evidence to support that? can you see it using overlay scrollbars for example?
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol.. that's the spirit! Don't beat your head on it too much, but yes, I think it has good potential for us
<balloons> thomi, yes it does use overlay scrollbars
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<thomi> balloons: hmmmm, ok
 * Letozaf_ will beat her head :-P
<thomi> balloons: hmmm, interesting
<thomi> balloons: when I run:
<thomi> GTK_MODULES=autopilot ubiquity
<thomi> I get:
<thomi> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "autopilot"
<balloons> yep
<balloons> does that straight out mean to you it's not honoring?
<thomi> no, the opposite
<thomi> it means it's reading that environment variable, and not loading the plugin
<balloons> lol.. true true
<thomi> looking into it now
<thomi> balloons: I can load the ap plugin with a test python/Gtk3 app, so there's no problem there...
<balloons> that's good
<balloons> thomi, so if I run GTK_MODULES="autopilot:$GTK_MODULES" /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity it doesn't complain
<balloons> however, it fails as ubiquity normally launches that as root..
<balloons> using sudo incorporates the previous issues
<xnox> sudo potentially strips the environment
<balloons> hey xnox :-0
<thomi> balloons: try hacking that file and changing LOCKFILE to be something that you have write access to
<xnox> balloons: can you try: GTK_MODULES="autopilot:$GTK_MODULES" sudo -E /usr/bin/ubiquity ?
<balloons> thomi, i went that route a bit, but it will ultimtaely just fail
<balloons> it really does need root
<balloons> xnox, running
 * xnox there is a way to run ubiquity as a normal user........ but it's oem config mode only
<balloons> ohh.. right
<balloons> the user setup mode
<balloons> xnox, thomi, so running GTK_MODULES="autopilot:$GTK_MODULES" sudo -E /usr/bin/ubiquity doesn't give any failure
<balloons> but autopilot vis doesn't see anythng
<balloons> i'll check env
<xnox> ok.
<thomi> balloons: what about with sudo -E ?
<balloons> thomi, it doesn't say it can't load the module
<balloons> it just runs
<thomi> so /usr/bin/ubiquity launched the inner script with: gksudo --preserve-env, so there's no need to call the inner script directly
<thomi> so we also don't need to mess about with sudo ourselves
<balloons> interesting: GTK_MODULES="autopilot:$GTK_MODULES" sudo -E /usr/bin/ubiquity
<balloons> gtk_modules=autopilot:autopilot:overlay-scrollbars
<balloons> without sudo, it fails to load module "autopilot"
<thomi> balloons: wtf? that makes no sense
<balloons> you tell me mate.. everything we're seeing and you and xnox are saying points to the fact this should have just worke
<balloons> *worked
<thomi> balloons: ahaaaa
<balloons> xnox, can we force ubiquity to run in non-privileged mode?
<balloons> without going through oem-install?
<thomi> balloons: the "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "autopilot"" message is from gksudo
<thomi> balloons: not from ubiquity I think
<balloons> hmm
 * xnox ponders if we should use pkexec and not gksudo
<thomi> balloons: run this: UBIQUITY_WRAPPER_DEBUG=1 GTK_MODULES=autopilot ubiquity
<thomi> balloons: and observe that that message is printed when gksudo is asking for your password
<xnox> there is no password. so it goes straight through.
<balloons> ['gksudo', '--preserve-env', '--', '/usr/bin/ubiquity']
<balloons> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "autopilot"
<thomi> xnox: ok, well I hadn't entered my password into gksudo before, so it asked me :)
<balloons> thomi, definitely confirmed
<balloons> launching gksudo alone prints it as well
<balloons> let's not use gksudo
<thomi> balloons: I don't think that's the problem
<balloons> thomi, why not?
<thomi> we don't care if gksudo fails to load the ap plugin
<balloons> oh ohh
<thomi> it's ubiquity we care about
<balloons> lol.. I get it
<thomi> and we already know that it's preserving the environment OK
<balloons> lol
 * thomi reads more source code
<balloons> I'm jumping on anything.. sorry
<xnox> balloons: s/gksudo/pkexec/
<balloons> xnox, yea, I modded ubiquity already.. but I think thomi is right
<thomi> heh... found a bug in ubiquity
<thomi> not one that helps us though :)
<xnox> thomi: which is what? =)
<thomi> xnox: some unused code in the main ubiquity script that does nothing
<xnox> thomi: please send a patch or pastebin unused code or give line numbers =)
<thomi> xnox: I've closed the file, but I will
<thomi> when I get back there again :)
<thomi> xnox: so... you know the ubiquity internals?
<thomi> xnox: /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py line 470 there's an error the file has:
<thomi> super().__init__()
<thomi> should be super(Builder, self).__init__()
<xnox> true.
<xnox> is it necessory?
 * thomi can't quite work out how it works without that
<thomi> xnox: in python2.x, yes
<xnox> thomi: ubiquity is python3 only =)
<xnox> http://docs.python.org/3.1/library/functions.html#super
<xnox> since the beginning of quantal.
<thomi> xnox: ahaaaaa!
<thomi> xnox: lol... that explains a lot
 * thomi stops trying to use python2
<thomi> heh
<balloons> lol
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> so I  was trying to run the gtk frontend by itself, but it starts debconf, and that fails for some reason
<thomi> balloons: my suggestion is to work with the ubiquity developers and figure out how the gtk main loop is being run. I see a couple of different entry points in the gtk frontend, and It's not immeadiately obvious to me which is being used
<balloons> thomi, it depends on how it was invoked
<thomi> balloons: however, we now know a lot more than we did a few hours ago. to summarise:
<balloons> through the live session, or through the straight install.. or as xnox mentioned, through the oem setup and reboot
<thomi> 1) We know that calling /usr/bin/ubiquity as the command to launch doesn't strip the GTK_MODULES env var, so we can use that for autopilot
<thomi> 2) we know that there's no problem at all with a python app loading the autopilot plugin
<thomi> also, running: sudo autopilot launch gedit && sudo autopilot vis" works for me - I can see the gedit window (but not Unity)
<balloons> thomi, nice summary
<balloons> sudo works for you?
<balloons> wow
<balloons> weird.. it does work on my deskto
<balloons> but not in the live session
<xnox> thomi: main loop eh ?! =) we have in general two main loops - debconf one and the UI one. The UI main loop can be either a gtk or Qt one.
<xnox> we stop the mainloop between each page and process the debconf mainloop, when we figure out from debconf what to show next we draw the next page & enter the UI mainloop again.
<xnox> due to the way pages behave they may enter additional nested mainloops.
<xnox> indeed it's not obvious.
<xnox> thomi: how do you know that starting debconf fails?
<xnox> if debconf fails ubiquity can't do anything at all.
<thomi> xnox: I get an uncaught exception :)
<xnox> =/
<thomi> since I can't find any code that modifies the GTK_MODULES env. var, I'm assuming that the difference has to be in the way the main loop is entered
<thomi> perhaps calling Gtk.Main() imports the modules, but whatever ubiquity does to enter/exit the main loop doesn't work?
 * thomi shrugs
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( oh well.. I tried to compile umockdev but got an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1693598/
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will see if tomorrow I will able to carry on
<Letozaf_> balloons, now it's a bit late :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-(
<xnox> thomi: can you paste the error.....
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try again tomorrow :D  'night
<phillw> xnox: has your fix for bug 1128597 got into the system yet?
<ubot5> bug 1128597 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with TypeError in run(): Can't convert 'bool' object to str implicitly" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1128597
<xnox> not yet.
<phillw> xnox: is there any workaround? as it is a killer bug for me to test lubuntu in either VBox or KVM...
<xnox> phillw: oh. I thought it's only affecting booting into blind accessibility.
 * xnox raising priority to upload that fix.
<phillw> xnox: nope, it stalled a guy who uses VBox, and when I attempted to replicate in kvm, it killed me as well :(
<phillw> thanks, much appreciated.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-21
<SergioMeneses> good evening!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, around?
<fenrw> Hiya
<pitti> Good morning
<SergioMeneses> pitti, still evening here \o
<pitti> well, admittedly very early morning here (5:50)
<SergioMeneses> 23:55 here
<fenrw> good evening
<Noskcaj> afternoon fenrw
<Noskcaj> it's 1558 here
<fenrw> 22:00
<fenrw> someone has to be from Australia or nearby here
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, \o
<SergioMeneses> morning or evening, hi all!
<Noskcaj> fenrw, me
<fenrw> ah, well hello from the other side of the pacific
<SergioMeneses> ok guys I want to sleep! see you soon
<dholbach> good morning
<fenrw> morning
<fenrw> or midnight
<jibel> good morning
<smartboyhw> phillw, PING
<smartboyhw> balloons, ping
<havryliuk> hello, i still have that issue with running autopilot walkthrough
<havryliuk> could anyone try help me
<pitti> jibel: still no luck with webkit? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/job/jhbuild-amd64-WebKit/9/artifact/WebKit.log
<jibel> pitti, ah, that's because I did a manual build. et me fix that
<jibel> let
<pitti> jibel: ah, did it build now? great
<jibel> pitti, yes, it finished at 11.57UTC, sorry I should have told you
<pitti> jibel: no need to be sorry, I'm just curious (this isn't blocking me at all)
<jibel> pitti, I also restarted epiphany but it failed in make check
<vladino> Hi ive installed raring daily and i am happy with its performance! it will be a great realease
<balloons> hey vladino
<vladino> yes
<balloons> glad you like raring
<SergioMeneses> balloons, do you have a minute?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, sure
<SergioMeneses> pm
<balloons> Letozaf_, evening to you
<balloons> wanted to tell you there is a ppa for umockdev
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/daily-builds
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, fantastic !!!!
<Letozaf_> balloons, I must try it immediatly :D
<balloons> we kind of got stuck on ubiquity sadly.. it feels really close, but isn't quite working
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<xnox> balloons: bug #641478
<ubot5> bug 641478 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "debconf-communicate crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641478
<xnox> Apperantly debconf crashes if running as non root and DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS is set
<balloons> hmm.. that's an oldie
<xnox> so I wonder if we can execute debconf but clear DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS from the environment.
<xnox> balloons: does the stacktrace match yours?
<balloons> don't know.. I'd have to redo things
<balloons> I'll fire up a live session again and set it up
<balloons> k, live session, with screen reader, installed python-autopilot
<balloons> ok, so modded autopilot launch to force load gtk
<balloons> ran autopilot launch ubiquity
<balloons> it launched, GTK_MODULES shows as overlayscrollbar:autopilot
<thomi> balloons: autopilot now has a command line option to bypass the automatic check
<balloons> launching autopilot vis shows me nothing
<thomi> balloons: also, new ap-gtk prints something to stdout when the plugin is loaded
<balloons> thomi, :-)
<thomi> balloons: so if you have the latest crack, we should be able to tell if the plugin gets loaded or not
<balloons> k.. is it in raring?
<balloons> or just ppa?
<balloons> i can grab ppa
<balloons> ahh.. I did get an error about it not finding the autopilot interface.. ok
<thomi> balloons: def. in the PPA, possibly in raring
 * balloons grabbing ppa
<thomi> balloons: actually, def. not in raring, since autolanding is a bit broken for ap-gtk at the moment
<balloons> k, we'll try again with the good stuff
<balloons> happy friday to you :-)
<balloons> k, the help doesn't tell me
<balloons> what's the option to force?
<thomi> balloons: the help should help you
<thomi> autopilot launch -h
<balloons> :-( must not have the right stuff
<thomi> balloons: if you don't see the help then maybe it didn't land? let me dbl check
<balloons> last update is 7 days agao
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa
<thomi> balloons: hmmmm
<balloons> i'll pull source if needed, lemme know
<thomi> balloons: yeah, it's in trunk, the bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1130986
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1130986 in Autopilot "Autopilot launch needs to work with non-binary processes" [High,Fix committed]
<balloons> k, I'll pull trunk
<thomi> balloons: trunk should build into a package with pdebuild no worries
<balloons> ohh even better
<thomi> balloons: if you have any issues I can build you a binary pkg and push it somewhere
<balloons> k, let's see.. my guess is it'll be fine
<balloons> tho the live session might need some build tools
<balloons> heh
<thomi> balloons: maybe it'll be easier for me to build them & upload?
<balloons> I don't even have to build it really
<balloons> i see the new stuff
<thomi> I guess you can patch PYTHONPATH and PATH, but... ewwww
<balloons> lol
<balloons> go ahead and kick a build off
<balloons> ty
<thomi> done, just uploading
<thomi> balloons: http://people.canonical.com/~thomir/python-autopilot_1.2daily13.02.14-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<thomi> should be safe for a live session, but the version number might not be good for a permenantly installed machine
<thomi> i.e.- it might not upgrade cleanly or something
<thomi> *shrug*
<balloons> sweetness
<balloons> we good
<balloons> alright..  i ran with -vv as well
<phillw> hi balloons how are things in flavour country?
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<balloons> it's showing some failures now
<balloons> hi SergioMeneses
<balloons> phillw, i learned it's aluminium today
<balloons> so sure.. flavour, not flavor
<phillw> hi SergioMeneses you should have email, but the bug for ubiquity should have a fix, You okay to test in Vbox?
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1701511/
<phillw> xubuntu is the .1 build, they re-spun it as the cron built before the fix arrived.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I'll do but at night, I'm not at home
<xnox> balloons: why python2.7?
<phillw> I'll see how I get on with kvm, if they install okay. I'll fire up VBox 4.2
<balloons> autopilot is written in py2
<xnox> balloons: does the pid from that output matches what `ps` says python3 / ubiquity process is?
<balloons> xnox, ohh
<balloons> let's look
<SergioMeneses> phillw, did you test the daily iso?
<balloons> xnox, yes
<balloons> and the gtk_modules look correct too
<balloons> well.. the process idea matches the gksudo --preserve-env call
<balloons> there's also the py3 /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity call
<balloons> which is a seperate process and does not match
<phillw> SergioMeneses I''ve just got the lubuntu one in. I had xubuntu as my 1st, then had to do the mv bit for new flavours coming in :)7
<xnox> balloons: you want to interspect the py3 process
<balloons> xnox, I was thinking you would say that
<xnox> as that's the one that loaded the UI
<balloons> so, do we try and load the /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity process ourself?
<xnox> that won't work =)
<balloons> i don't think ap is going to be able to follow the spawn properly
<balloons> or maybe there is a way
<balloons> well this is good.. i think we found the source of the issue
<xnox> either it needs to count, or it needs to wait for a magic file / dbus-activation / signal sending / call from ubiquity.
<phillw> SergioMeneses your VM is about to re-started... As I told you, it is handy to have the VM in the name of person asking me to test stuff :)
<xnox> balloons: who develops autopilot?
<xnox> balloons: I'll just need to establish communication from ubiquity with autopilot =)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, lol
<balloons> xnox, thomi is the go-to on this :-)
<thomi> xnox: þat'd be me
<thomi> *that'd
<thomi> wow, how did I get that character I wonder?
 * balloons is impressed
<thomi> me too
<xnox> thomi: how would you like to find the pid? i can like broadcast a dbus message to you "autopilot me!" or send autopilot a signal or write a pid file, whatever you want.
 * thomi reads scrollback...
<xnox> thomi: on autopilot side you'll need a cmd arg to enable "sniffing" mode & listen on the trigger.
<xnox> thomi: ubiquity forks a few times before launching python-gi app.
<xnox> and the pid that autopilots wants to pilot is different.
 * xnox ponders I guess I can just launch autopilot from ubiquity and pass the pid on command line.......
<xnox> a bit backwards, but hey this will work =)
<thomi> ok, well, that's certainly something we'll need to fix before we can write tests, but autopilot vis should work right now - it sniffs the session bus for anything that provides the correct DBus interface, which the AP plugins do
<thomi> we've solved similar issues for other projects as well (the indicators)
<thomi> xnox, balloons: so I think the first thing should be to make sure the AP plugin really is being loaded, second is to make sure we can see it with 'ap vis'. Third, I can write a custom loader that launched ubiquity and hooks everything up
<phillw> SergioMeneses xnox yeah, I got past the 'die' bug in lubuntu, seems pretty normal from there on in.
<xnox> phillw: glad.
<phillw> xnox: I do have a full crash report being generated, it is just building. Hopefully we can you guys more than just a few crimbs
<phillw> *crumbs*
<xnox> thomi: you lost  me at the first thing. If there is anything inside ubiquity that I can change to make things easier just let me know.
<balloons> thomi, ok, well as xnox said, it says it's looking for an ap interface for what ends up being the wrong pid
<thomi> balloons: ahhhh, I think I understand... the launch command is failing... hmmmm
<balloons> afaik, if we can make sure autopilot can follow along to introspect the right pid, everything should work
<thomi> balloons: maybe I modify ap to look for the launcxhed PID *or child processes*
<balloons> well.. it's trying to introspect on the /usr/bin/ubiquity call
<thomi> right, see
<thomi> *i see
<thomi> hmmmm
<balloons> yes, could you just try and load for all child processes?
<balloons> it's pretty nested from looking at it
<xnox> thomi: but please stop trying after you found a success... cause ubiquity will keep on spawing & killing things.
<balloons> lets see 14700->14703->14704>14712
<thomi> balloons: that's easy to do, until more than one child process supports introspection
<thomi> xnox: yeah :)
<balloons> so it's at least the third child in this case
<thomi> ok, filing a bug against autopilot. Should be easy enough to fix
<xnox> thomi: also that will only work in the try ubuntu session as lightdm session spawns shit-loads of shit like many small gnome apps.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have install umockdev and dumped my camera's sysfs and udev properties but when I try to record the dynamic behaviour I get an error
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome.. your closer!
<xnox> thomi: so a generic way to flag up "autopilot this pid / me" would be great.
<balloons> what's the error, I can try to help, but we can also just write to pitti with something specific if we get stuck
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes but do not know how to solve the error :(
<balloons> can you paste it?
<thomi> xnox: hmmmm...we've considered something like this before
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<xnox> thomi: e.g. if the launcher is on the dbus, I can send a dbus message to the launcher and one can look up the pid of the message sender.
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is the error:
<Letozaf_> balloons, Cannot run program mtp-detect: No such file or directory
<xnox> which is secure and "consensual" testing between framework and ubiquity.
<thomi> xnox: yes....
<Letozaf_> balloons, when I run  umockdev-record --ioctl mobile.ioctl /dev/bus/usb/002/006 mtp-detect
<phillw> xnox: give me a ping back when you have a moment or two, I'm not sure as to where paste up a failed install bug report & against what, as the system did try to file it, but then fell over. I do still have access to all the /var/logs area if you can think of any that may be of help?
<xnox> phillw: can you check the /var/crash/*
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh, easy
<balloons> sudo apt-get install mtp-tools
<xnox> phillw: and just upload that somewhere.
<Letozaf_> balloons, ahhh! and I was searching my notebook for it :'(
<xnox> phillw: or swithc to tty1 and do sudo ubuntu-bug /var/crash/*
<thomi> balloons, xnox: bug report is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1131405
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1131405 in Autopilot "Autopilot does not work with wrapper scripts" [Medium,In progress]
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<xnox> (well just one crash file at a time if multiple)
<thomi> will work on that today
<phillw> xnox: yup, there is a file there.
<balloons> thomi, xnox.. awesome :-) I'm excited to get this working. This should also help other wrapper scripts eh?
<xnox> phillw: $ sudo ubuntu-bug /var/crash/*.upload =)
<thomi> balloons: yes, exactly
<xnox> phillw: that should give command line interface to upload it.
<phillw> usr_lib_ubiquity_bin_  sort of fille. ~ 260 kB
<xnox> phillw: and there will be a URL at the end which you will have to manually retype (if it has long UUID looking thing, not need to retype other title=foo parameters.
<xnox> phillw: yeap. You can read it with `less`, or upload with sudo ubuntu-bug /var/crash/*.crash
<phillw> not sure if the machine got that far as to be able to 'talk' to the outside world
<xnox> phillw: that file has all logs & tracebacks collected already.
<xnox> phillw: is it a VM? it should have network already. just try.
<phillw> xnox: so, just sudo ubuntu-bug /var/crash/*.crash
<phillw> ?
<xnox> yes.
<phillw> xnox: it's trying, but the fail was the web browser last attempt.
<phillw> xnox: it is sort of telling me it that it has uploaded it, but needs a really long string name to access it. If my attempt to access it should fail, do you want a screen-shot?
<xnox> phillw: that long url type it in the web-browser on your host machine.
<xnox> you only need upto the end of uuid which looks likes approx ~: ac5e2695-3c9e-49e8-b834-95fab33c4af4
<phillw> nope, I am Alt-F2 on the VM and do not have C+P ability :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, do not know why mtp-detect gives me an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1701671/
<xnox> phillw: look at the vm window and type here on your web-browser on your host machine! e.g. here where your irc is.
<xnox> (your normal browser)
<balloons> Letozaf_, interesting
<xnox> phillw: everything is uploaded now, you can open that url on any machine.
<balloons> my guess is perhaps a permission issue
<balloons> did you use sudo in the past?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried this command with sudo
<balloons> try this
<balloons> sudo rm -rf ~/.mtpz-data
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> then start over at the top
<phillw> xnox: I'm sorry, you have lost me. I am used to just pulling the files out. sorry for being so n00b. Can you tell me exactly what I need to do?
<balloons> phillw, the url it gave you in the terminal on the vm
<balloons> connect to that on your browser
<xnox> phillw: open a web-browser in one window next to the window of the virtual machine that displays the terminal with the url.
 * xnox goes to do a screenshot
<Letozaf_> balloons I have no  ~/.mtpz-data file.. and if I launch the command both with or without sudo I get the same error
<Letozaf_> balloons, could it be because there is no  ~/.mtpz-data file at all?
<balloons> weird
<balloons> try making the folder sure
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> keep it with your user permissions ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1701736/ with the dir and it has my user permissions
<komputes> hi balloons
<komputes> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> komputes, hi
 * SergioMeneses is working on thunderbird testcase
<komputes> SergioMeneses: I'm watching the youtube video and wanted to do the same thing!
<komputes> OMG QU ESP
<SergioMeneses> komputes, what video?
<komputes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO7DdlUSt_4
<komputes> QA ESP
<komputes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1115645
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1115645 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Thunderbird" [Medium,In progress]
<SergioMeneses> qa eso = qa español?
<SergioMeneses> -o
<komputes> Extra Sensory Perception
<komputes> we both felt we wanted to work on this testcase at the same time, telepathy
<SergioMeneses> komputes, jajaja ok ok
<SergioMeneses> sorry
<SergioMeneses> komputes, sure?... but I modified the bug because I dont see people working on it
<komputes> Ok, I am writing something now, this is my first time, do you want to guide me through it. I have already pulled the bzr project for testcases
<SergioMeneses> komputes, hey! sorry Im a little busy but I think this will help you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat
<balloons> hey komputes :-)
<komputes> Hi balloons, I'm trying to learn how to make a testcase, following the video, could I just create the file /ubuntu-manual-tests/testcases/packages/1431_Thunderbird Tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think that maybe the problem is with my camera, but if I do the same thing with my Samsung Galaxy S III phone connected to my notebook's USB port I get a different error:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1701804/
<SergioMeneses> komputes, and check this wiki too  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases
<balloons> Letozaf_, looking now
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> komputes, yes you can just create a new file then commit it to your local bzr branch
<komputes> SergioMeneses: yes, that is what I'm following
<SergioMeneses> komputes, if you have a question, share it with us :)
<komputes> cool thanks balloons
<balloons> the push it to a bzr branch on lp and propose a merge
<komputes> thanks SergioMeneses
<balloons> your welcome
<Letozaf_> balloons is multitasking :D
<balloons> indeed :-)
<Letozaf_> lol
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, it seems the ~/.mtpz-data can be ignored
<komputes> For test case naming is this ok? Is there a naming standard? Test-case name: thunderbird/tb-001
<balloons> but it has to do with the fact your using a sgs3
<Letozaf_> balloons, the first error was my Nikon camera and the last one was with my SGS3
<SergioMeneses> komputes, will you work on the same testcase?
<balloons> komputes, that looks fine
<komputes> SergioMeneses: that is the point, I want to be mentored in the process
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried the sgs3 as the camera didn't work
<komputes> and I see that you are very involved in QA as I wish to be, as well
<SergioMeneses> komputes, ok let me share with you my progress
<SergioMeneses> and I'll explain you
<balloons> mtpz seems to be mtp+zune extensions
<komputes> SergioMeneses: ok
<balloons> anyways, let's look at your other erros
<SergioMeneses> meanwhile balloons and Letozaf_ can talk
<balloons> Letozaf_, if you run mtp-detect alone what happens?
<balloons> then try 'sudo mtp-detect'.. you can go back to your normal camera for this if you wish too
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1701837/
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! wait I did not connect my camera :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me retry
<balloons> ok, and sudo?  try both
<balloons> lol.. kk..
<balloons> try both ways, with both devices.. let's see what happens
 * balloons notes my headphones aren't working in raring ;-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol report a bug :)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmtp/+bug/1129431
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1129431 in libmtp (Ubuntu) "Data is added to wrong SD card on Galaxy Note" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes looks like what is happening to my sgs3
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me paste the output
<balloons> with your normal camera, does mtp-detect work?
<balloons> or sudo mtp-detect?
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, no, just a second I am waiting for sudo mtp-detect on my sgs3 and I will paste all the outputs
<balloons> k, excellent
<komputes> So the firfox test says "Open the dash and launch Firefox by pressing the super key, and then entering ‘firefox’"
<komputes> Do we assume the user is using Unity in testcases?
<komputes> If I write the one for Thunderbird, should it follow the same style?
<balloons> yay, sound!
<balloons> komputes, no..
<SergioMeneses> komputes, yes
 * balloons is thinking we need a style guide
<komputes> conflicting answers. hmmm
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jeje sure
<balloons> In general we try to be desktop-agnostic
<Letozaf_> balloons, here are the outputs http://paste.ubuntu.com/1701896/
<komputes> balloons: at least test names and desktop agnostic
<komputes> I will fix Firefox then
<balloons> SergioMeneses, remember the changes you made to ensure locale agnostic for spanish/english?
<balloons> komputes, thanks for the questions.. I'll write-up a quick style guide with these basics so people understand how tests should look
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sure!... I was answering this part: So the firfox test says "Open the dash and launch Firefox by pressing the super key, and then entering ‘firefox’
<SergioMeneses> I cant see all text
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> balloons, we have to put all testcases information in a super wiki page
<balloons> I'll just add it to the contributing testcases guide
<komputes> SergioMeneses: it's ok, basically we will write package tests so we don't assume that people are using unity. So we would just say "Open Thunderbird" or "Open Firefox"
<balloons> yep, exactly
<SergioMeneses> komputes, :)
<SergioMeneses> btw balloons I was talking with komputes by pm
<komputes> we're cooperating!   \o/
<balloons> good stuff
<SergioMeneses> komputes, might you help me with the "filtering section" ?
<komputes> SergioMeneses: what is that?
<komputes> ok email filters
<komputes> yes yes, getting there :)
<SergioMeneses> komputes, jejeje :)
<SergioMeneses> ok
<phillw> SergioMeneses did your test of lubuntu desktop with the new ubiquity in Vbox work?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, Im not at home now :S but I'll do it at night
<SergioMeneses> btw I have to work on testcases too :)
<phillw> SergioMeneses I'll have a play, I have a fail in KVM. just awaiting xnox to over view the issue as to what confirmation is needed, do not worry your self over it to much.
<xnox> phillw: is there a particular way you triggered it?
<xnox> cause it looks like a straight up crash in compiz / decorators.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm going to bed now, it's late, I will be back tomorrow night :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok
<balloons> let me know how it worked
<Letozaf_> balloons, 'night
<phillw> xnox: I selected 'install'
<Letozaf_> I pasted the link
<balloons> g'night Letozaf_
<balloons> ohh.. I missed it
<balloons> I was waiting
<balloons> can you paste agan/
<balloons> ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, here is the link>
<Letozaf_>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1701896/
<Letozaf_> balloons, got it ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes
<balloons> excellemt
<xnox> phillw: it doesn't crash in KVM here for me. What graphics driver is selected for KVM?
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, if you need send me an email, but I will be on IRC tomorrow
<Letozaf_> balloons, 'night
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ok!
<phillw> xnox: the default one, which was supposed to have been fixed?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, komputes I added this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide
<balloons> komputes, I hope that answered your questions.. if I missed any, i'll add them now
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it is perfect!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, maybe I could help you editing wikis in the near future
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-) I'm not a wiki guy
<balloons> but I can give content
<balloons> you are always free to beautify things up
<SergioMeneses> balloons, and that is a good thing! content is the heart
 * phillw hides in the corner :P
<SergioMeneses> when is the ugj?
<balloons> next weekend
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ok thanks
<hggdh> SergioMeneses: welcome to the BugSquad :-)
<SergioMeneses> hggdh, thanks! :)
<SergioMeneses> ok guys! i have to go, see you at night
<SergioMeneses> phillw, komputes balloons we can work at night! dont worry
<balloons> thomi, ohh.. I do have a question for you
<balloons> I need to ensure my keystrokes end up in the right spot. Is it correct to introspect the app, find perhaps the field or canvas and then push keystrokes to it?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-22
<komputes> balloons: ok merge requests done for FF and TB
<komputes> balloons: also ManualStyleGuide is immutable :(
<balloons> komputes, ohh really? you can't edit? you sure your logged in?
<phillw> balloons: sorry to say, but I took my eye off the bug, and it is now again a problem for us human testers... bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1080674
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1080674 in cairo "[QEMU] Corrupted desktop screen for raring desktop installation in QEMU guest (Cirrus graphics). Affects KVM but not VBox." [Medium,Confirmed]
<fenrw> yes, I ran into that one as well
<phillw> fenrw: I can only apologise, I thought it had been sorted.  I do try to keep up with the VM issues:'(
<balloons> :-(
<fenrw> phillw: it was the first test I ran, I thought it was a problem with the VM at first (ran from testdrive/kvm) I ran it on aquemu next and it was fine
<phillw> balloons: with that many confirming it, I mistakenly thought it was .... "Yeah, they will get it fixed". I lost out.
<phillw> balloons: of course, I could always ask as to why our canonical type person never followed the bug to completion :P
<phillw> fenrw: I do seem to have become the guy to push VM bugs, But in all honesty, I cannot keep with them all, I do follow those that affect me and any of the testers who nag me.
<fenrw> what is the best course to take when running a test and you hit a bug like that?
<fenrw> phillw:
<phillw> fenrw: nag me and balloons :D
<phillw> fenrw: the -release team do cut me a lot of slack (i.e., they do allow me to nag them over such things)
<fenrw> phillw: okay, I will test again tomorrow ;-)
<phillw> with VBox 4.2 arriving, and test drive hopefully being able to use it. With the KVM issue I am kept caught sort of busy. But, that is not a real complaint. I just want you guys to have the testing tools that you prefer.
<fenrw> well it's good to test on multiple VMs as that shows
<phillw> I'm a KVM person, but I do appreciate that others prefer such as VBox.
<balloons> fenrw, with any bug you find, it's best to keep up with it.. report and ensure the folks responsible have what;s needed to fix i
<balloons> then just follow up over time and when the fix is ready, help confirm it
<phillw> With Vbox 4.2 arriving, I have the 'fun' of teaching people about LVM's. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_volume_management
<phillw> balloons: once Vbox 4.2 arrives fully and test drive supports it. I do think we need to tell people about LVMs
<fenrw> I marked that it affects me, i'll continue to watch it
<fenrw> phillw: how will LVM affect things?
<phillw> SergioMeneses it seems the ubiquity bug has been sorted, but we have a regression in KVM. Please try in Vbox
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I'm downloading it
<phillw> fenrw: instead of having to reboot each time you make a new extended partition area, you can make an new area without needing to re-boot.
<komputes> balloons: sorry, i wasn't logged in, thx
<balloons> komputes, :-)
<phillw> LVM and KVM are very closely tied together in how they work. They also run as the system that makes cloud computing possible.
<phillw> fenrw: They are parts of the kernel, that being the low level part of linux. that makes a computer work. Both KVM and LVM are 'in the system', they just need turning on.
<SergioMeneses> hey komputes !
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o
<xnox> LVM and KVM are not related at all.
<fenrw> hm, I don't know much technically behind KVM, Vbox, etc. Mostly have experience with VMWare
<xnox> LVM - does disk management, such that you can treat multiple block devices as a pool of available space and allocate slices.
<komputes> ola SergioMeneses
<phillw> xnox: LVM is built into the linux kernel?
<SergioMeneses> komputes, hola! hablas español?
<xnox> KVM - does virtualisation aka faking enough for a different linux kernel to believe it's booting on a real system.
<komputes> SergioMeneses: um poco
<phillw> xnox: KVM is buily into the linus kernel?
<fenrw> LVM sounds like a feature for multiple VMs on a single host utilizing a SAN
<xnox> phillw: it's a kernel module, but so is btrfs and a module for your webcam.
<komputes> SergioMeneses: so I got started on my own branch and made some changed to FF and TB
<xnox> fenrw: My main machine is installed on lvm, cause it allows me to make snapshots and use snapshot as scratch throw away space for packaging building.
<phillw> xnox: so, as I said that they are built in, where was I wrong?
<xnox> LVM and KVM are no tied together at all. as they are complete different sub-systems / features.
<xnox> s/no/not/
<phillw> xnox: I did not say that, i said that they work together?
<SergioMeneses> komputes, mmmm
<xnox> "<phillw> LVM and KVM are very closely tied together in how they work"
<xnox> lvm is implemented on windows, sun, mac osx etc. it's quite a generic concept https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_volume_management
<SergioMeneses> komputes, pm
<SergioMeneses> see you there
<xnox> kvm is one way to do virtualisation, xen virtualbox vmware are different ways to achieve virtualisation
<phillw> xnox: yes, they are both available in the kernel and need no tweaking of the kernel to have them function? I was not trying to split hairs :D
<xnox> they require some kernelspace modules, but they are mostly user-space utilities.
<phillw> xen is an overlay, now out dated. It uses an overlay to access the kvm area.
<xnox> just by having a linux kernel - without lvm2 command-line binary you will not be able to do anything with lvm volumes.
<xnox> xen is rapidly developed and has features that are not available in kvm.
<xnox> and hardly can be called an overlay.
<phillw> xnox: xen is not built into the kernel.
<xnox> sure it is.
<xnox> one needs xen kernel modules for dom0 support
<SergioMeneses> where is smartboy?
<phillw> xnox: http://blog.codemonkey.ws/2008/05/truth-about-kvm-and-xen.html
<phillw> I'm not wanting an argument, just what is current for new-commers
<xnox> phillw: two years later xen dom0 support got merged as part of 2.6.37 and 2.6.39 kernels. phillw, 5 years is a long time.
<xnox> compare raring with hardy
<phillw> 3.5 now...
<phillw> xnox: I do want an argument!
<phillw>  *DO NOT*
<phillw> the job's I see, ask for KVM.
<fenrw> somewhere in here, LVM and xen got interchanged and can't tell who or for what :)
<phillw> fenrw: join the club... LVM is a system that is more easy to use than extended partitions. I've had to hold off as I was awaiting VBox 4.2 to arrive and test drive be able to use it.
<fenrw> testdrive is pretty nifty, does it delete the VM when you close it?
<fenrw> I don't see a way to load an existing VM from it, so I am assuming so
<fenrw> I need to read the config file again :)
<phillw> it gets a bit complicated. If you have extended partitions you can make a new one and do a live boot (real machine). Using areas with the virtual machines you can allocate an area on the hard drive similar to Wubi
<phillw> The reason of using a section of hard disk (LVM) is that it will remain after a fail.
<phillw> as xnox has had to really talk me through getting a log from my KVM system, in words of on syalble. He's best at saying if it can be done from VBox and from having a system that is not LVM per machine.
<fenrw> hmmm, lost me on that last part
<phillw> it is 03:00 here , the questions and comments here tonight to need addressing so we can better let new testers know what is best helpful for getting results from a failed install.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, it works! :) using Vbox
<phillw> fenrw: I'll book some time with xnox, who is far more experienced than I am. If he can explain it to me, I can then write it up so anyone can understand it :)
<phillw> SergioMeneses that's great, just means we have a regression on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1080674
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1080674 in cairo "[QEMU] Corrupted desktop screen for raring desktop installation in QEMU guest (Cirrus graphics). Affects KVM but not VBox." [Medium,Confirmed]
<phillw> One step forward, one step back :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I think so xD
<fenrw> I haven't gotten testdrive and vbox to work yet
<SergioMeneses> btw we have the same bug about the slides :S
<phillw> fenrw: have a chat with SergioMeneses, he is best placed to help you with VBox
<fenrw> I might give it a try loading without testdrive and make sure it works that way first
<fenrw> or, not make sure, but see
<SergioMeneses> fenrw, I use testdrive to get the isos, then I open Vbox and choose the iso  ~/cache/testdrive/iso
<SergioMeneses> but you can use both, it is not a big deal :)
<fenrw> I tried that, I'm getting an error about pae both ways
<SergioMeneses> phillw, lubuntu installer has not background
<SergioMeneses> fenrw, which error?
<fenrw> kernal requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae
<fenrw> unable to boot - please use a kernal appropriate for your CPU
<SergioMeneses> fenrw, here is the solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/164764/virtual-pc-error-unable-to-boot-please-use-a-kernel-appropriate-for-your-cpu
<SergioMeneses> or this one http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/help/faq/virtualization/154-unable-to-boot-please-use-a-kernel-appropriate-for-your-cpu
<fenrw> $ arch
<fenrw> i686
<fenrw> installing raring-desktop-i386.iso
<fenrw> which works on aqemu
<fenrw> I'll take a look at those
<SergioMeneses> balloons, phillw busy?
<SergioMeneses> fenrw, :)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, bedtime for moi
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ok.. dont worry
<SergioMeneses> balloons, we have the new testcase for thunderbird now :D
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yay!
<SergioMeneses> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1115645
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1115645 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Thunderbird" [Medium,In progress]
<fenrw> SergioMenenses, It looks like the second one might help, I've ran into the first one as well when i tried to install the AMD64 version.. to be honest not sure why my arch says i686 when it's an AMD x2 64bit
<SergioMeneses> you can check it tomorrow :D
<balloons> yea, i have several things to merge looks like
<balloons> very good work
<SergioMeneses> fenrw, dont worry, take your time :D
<SergioMeneses> balloons, and thanks to komputes for his help :)
<komputes> Glad to help.
<fenrw> thanks SergioMeneses, clicking that checkbox fixed it :)
<SergioMeneses> fenrw, jejeje nice
<fenrw> I booted the raring-desktop-i386 vbox to a live disk and got a system program problem detected
<SergioMeneses> fenrw, ?
<komputes> balloons: I'll try to look out for the test naming convention next time
<fenrw> looks like colord-sane crashed
<fenrw> I wonder if it has to do with the 32-bit/16-bit color warnings vbox was giving me earlier
<SergioMeneses> fenrw, mmmm... sounds rare, I dont have any issue like that
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ? ↑↑↑↑
<komputes> I'm having a hard time clicking on the bottom bug here: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/256/builds/37168/testcases
<komputes> the one that links to 1127331
<komputes> Anyone else can reproduce?
 * SergioMeneses can not find his yubikey
<balloons> komputes, same for me :( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+filebug Although there is an existing bug with the rollover pop-ups already (they cutoff). might want to link them
<SergioMeneses> balloons, is it broken?
<SergioMeneses> it doesnt work for me
<komputes> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1035503 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1035503 in Ubuntu QA Website "Bug description yellow boxes exceed browser window dimensions." [Low,Confirmed]
<balloons> komputes, yes that's the one
<SergioMeneses> komputes, ++
<balloons> k, I'm really really off now.. had to post to g+ :-_)
<balloons> g-night
<SergioMeneses> balloons, good night!
<komputes> night SergioMeneses
<komputes> night balloons
<SergioMeneses> komputes, \o
<fenrw> I only get the error when booting with vbox to a live session (I haven't tried a full install yet in vbox)
<fenrw> (colord-sane crashed)
<SergioMeneses> fenrw, which iso are you testing?
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-daily?
<fenrw> Sergiomeneses raring-desktop-i386
<fenrw> yeah
<fenrw> ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> fenrw,  look all bugs for live-session http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/38045/testcases/1303/results
<SergioMeneses> check if your error is there
<SergioMeneses> ok guys! bed time... see you later
<pitti> Good morning
<Noskcaj> evening pitti
<pitti> jibel: do you have an idea why inotify doesn't work in the jhbuild container?
<pitti> jibel: e. g. tail -f always shows that error, and turns out that it's also the very likely cause for the e-d-s failure
<pitti> jibel: confirmed
<pitti> jibel: googling does show some hits with "too many open files" if there are many containers, but this only runs a handful
<jibel> pitti, good morning
<jibel> pitti, correct, max_users_instance is set to 128, I'll increase to 512
<jibel> pitti, can you retry the test
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<pitti> jibel: ah, I was going to ask you to try that, thanks
<pitti> trying
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> both tail and evolution-source-registry are happy again
<jibel> Yay!
<pitti> merci
<pitti> jibel: that was the sysctl on the rabisu host, not within the container, right?
<jibel> pitti, right, on the host.
<jibel> I added the change to sysctl.d/60-custom.conf to preserve the setting on reboot
<pitti> jibel: for webkit, could that be "webkit" vs. "WebKit" confusino somewhere?
<havryliuk> hi, that's me again ;)
<havryliuk> anyone good at autopilot? i am having some basic configuration issues, i think
<pitti> jibel: (currently doing a manual jhbuild buildone webkit to see whether it's actually failing)
<jibel> pitti, that'd be surprising becuase we use the names returned by jhbuild, so they should be consistent
<pitti> gosh, this is an unholy fast machine
<pitti> it compiles faster that it can scroll through byobu/ssh
<pitti> $ jhbuild run pkg-config --modversion webkitgtk-3.0
<pitti> 1.11.5
<pitti> jibel: ^ ok, so it does build on the machine at least \o/
<pitti> jibel: I'll see whether I can reproduce that in automatic mode
<pitti> jibel: so jenkins pulls current status/results from rabisu every 10 minutes, right?
<jibel> pitti, 2 minutes
<pitti> hm, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/ looks like 10
<pitti> I usually get the "latest builds" in batches with roughtly the same time, around :02, :11, :12, etc.
<jibel> ah, let me check that
<pitti> jibel: no worries, it's fine; I just want to understand how that works, i. e. jenkins regularly gets a file from rabisu?
<jibel> url check schedule: */2 * * * *
<jibel> but there is the publisher in-between so maybe that adds a delay
<pitti> ah
<jibel> pitti, so every 2 min, jenkins checks if a *.revno file has changed and start a new job if it did
<pitti> those in /var/log/jenkins/
<jibel> pitti, this job checks *.state files for the result and stops when it's pass/fail or unstable
<jibel> pitti, /var/log/jhbuild/
<pitti> err, /var/log/jhbuild of course
<jibel> pitti, and collect the log file on completion
<jibel> I did it this way because of the very restricted policy between the lab and the rest of the work
<pitti> jibel: how does it determine "changed"?
<jibel> world
<pitti> mtime since last call?
<jibel> pitti, it checks the content which is the revision number of the module + a timestamp
<pitti> jibel: ah, so if that's later than $last_run, it considers it as "has a new build"?
<jibel> pitti, initially I used only the state file, and I think I should go back to only use it
<jibel> pitti, if that's later than $last_run, it will start a job, and finish immediately with the result of $last_run
<jibel> pitti, it's really hackish
<pitti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/job/jhbuild-amd64-baobab/100/artifact/baobab.log
<pitti> meh, I wonder if we should run with --distclean and install ccache
<pitti> I've seen issues like that a lot
 * pitti wonders whether -C/--try-checkout also cleans the source tree, checking
<pitti> ok, jhbuild doesn't call git clean-tree anywhere
<pitti> argh, my bad, it's "clean", not "clean-tree"
<pitti> jibel: so it seems we already call jhbuild with -C
<jibel> pitti, yes, but I think this option should completely wipe the source tree
<pitti> right, it should
<pitti> jibel: ignore me for now, I think that might be an actual regression
<pitti> I'm doing a local build and investiage
<pitti> hah, it is
 * pitti heads bugzillawards
<jibel> hm, force_checkout already calls self._wipedir(buildscript, self.srcdir)
<pitti> jibel: yes, doesn't help
<havryliuk> could anyone help with autopilot? ^__^
<pitti> jibel: the error occurs on a fresh checkout, it's an actual bug
<jibel> ok
 * pitti ^5s jibel
 * jibel ^5s pitti back
<jibel> havryliuk, usually autopilot gurus hang out in this channel later in the day, like middle of the afternoon (european time)
<havryliuk> jibel, i see, thanks, will chase them later ;)
<pitti> jibel: I pushed the fix into baobab, now waiting for jhbuild to finish :)
<jibel> awesome :)
<pitti> meh, it keeps resetting my changed checksums in jhbuild.modules without actually rebuilding
<pitti> jibel: could you help me understand some mechanics here?
<pitti> jibel: so I pushed that baobab commit (593bd4), and jhbuild-data/jhbuild.modules now has that
<pitti> but /var/log/jhbuild/baobab.* still has the old revision
<pitti> jibel: that means that jhbuild is past the "checkout" stage, but didn't get round to building it yet, right?
<pitti> (gnome/checkout/baobab/ is also current, i. e. at 593bd)
<jibel> pitti, correct, old version was jhbuild.modules.bak:baobab (2d89dd812410e8fa03fd98076707917cc7c835ea)
<pitti> *nod*
<jibel> pitti, new version is jhbuild.modules:baobab (593bd4016a3bfa5f46804eaea7b9f91c72ac3b38)
<jibel> and it is still in the queue jhbuild.updates:baobab (593bd4016a3bfa5f46804eaea7b9f91c72ac3b38)
<pitti> jibel: oh, thanks for pointing out ~/jhbuild-data/jhbuild.updates
<pitti> that's useful
<pitti> so folks is in there, too
<pitti> webkit is still acting up, though
<pitti> ok, I'll let that batch build, and try to reproduce some other failures
<jibel> pitti, so it has detected the update but there are lot of packages queued
<pitti> jibel: ok, what I thought; thanks for confirming
<jibel> parallel builds will help with that
<jibel> pitti, BTW +1 for ccache, go ahead if you want to install it, or I'll do it later today
<pitti> jibel: doing now
<pitti> jibel: what do you prefer, adding PATH definition to .bashrc or jhbuild.cron?
<pitti> I think jhbuild.cron is better, then we won't forget to set it up
<jibel> pitti, I don't mind, do what you prefer
<pitti> jibel: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/charms/raring/jhbuild/ccache/+merge/150010, I locally updated jhbuild.cron, too
<jibel> pitti, thanks
<pitti> jibel: nice, fixing inotify fixed more failing tests (polkit, realmd)
<jibel> pitti, nice catch on this one :)
<pitti> jibel: btw, that branch doesn't yet have your sysdeps cleanups, right?
<pitti> jibel: we need to install the "check" package in manual sysdeps (gdm needs it), want an MP from me?
<jibel> pitti, no I haven't updated it yet, no need for an MP unless there is lot more. I added to the list of packages to update
<pitti> jibel: merci
<havryliuk> people, has anyone arrived that could help with autopilot? c:
<pitti> jibel: tail: inotify cannot be used, reverting to polling: Too many open files
<pitti> argh, that again!
<pitti> jibel: it's like something is leaking inotify usage, or could it be that the other runnign containers are suddenly using more?
<pitti> jibel: can we bump this to 5000 or so?
<jibel> pitti, I'll bump it significantly and we'll search what's leaking inotify
<pitti> jibel: oh, https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/charms/quantal/jhbuild/jhbuild_from_git/+merge/130365 -> that should go to /raring now, presumably?
<jibel> pitti, I merged it into raring
<pitti> ah great, thanks
<jibel> max_user_instances bumped to 8000
<pitti> jibel: branch set to "merged"
<pitti> jibel: ok, I guess that needs the container to restart
<jibel> I'm shutting down all the other containers
<jibel> pitti, ah, there might be another limit for the user
<jibel> pitti, I disabled cron and will restart the container after the current run
<pitti> jibel: ah, or that; I was going to wait until ibus finished install, and then kill it and reboot
<pitti> well, there's some 20 more modules to go, let's let it finish
<jibel> that's fine too
<jibel> pitti, just tell me before rebooting i'd like to find the culprit
<pitti> jibel: do you know a way to shop all open inotify handles?
<jibel> pitti, I think that without something like auditd it's impossible, there is nothing reported by lsof the uses so many handles
<pitti> yeah, I was already checking that
<pitti> ah, figured out totem-pl-parser failure
<pitti> jibel: building third-last module
<pitti> jibel: we are missing libquvi-dev, but that ought to come in through sysdeps; I modified the upstream totem-pl-parser bug accordingly (should be fixed in jhbuild)
<vibhav> I think far
<vibhav> Oops, typp
<vibhav> I think Raring will be the first development release that has never broken for me
<pitti> really, never?
<pitti> wow
<vibhav> Indwed
<vibhav> Indeed *
<vibhav> Autopkgtest have made a difference
<vibhav> Has*
<smartboyhw> vibhav, that's awesome:)
<vibhav> Awesome indeed
<pitti> 2013-02-22 14:15:01 : jhbuild.cron Ended
<pitti> jibel: want to do something before rebooting?
<pitti> eek, it's running again, /me kills
<pitti> jibel: now nothing is running on the box except getty, sshd, and udevd, and inotify is still broken; so I guess that does need a reboot to pick up the changed sysctl
<jibel> pitti, reboot the host you mean?
<pitti> jibel: no, reboot the container
<jibel> pitti, ok, no problem
<pitti> jibel: you asked me to tell you before I reboot the container
<jibel> pitti, right, and there's no problem you can reboot :)
<pitti> jibel: oh, neither WebKit nor realmd are in jhbuild-data/jhbuild.modules
<pitti> jibel: that might have something to do with our problems?
<jibel> pitti, did you restart the container ?
<pitti> jibel: yes
<jibel> tail: inotify cannot be used, reverting to polling: Too many open files
<pitti> eek
<jibel> :/
<pitti> WTH
<pitti> jibel: so maybe we need to restart rabisu
<jibel> pitti, I'm tempted to restart the host
<pitti> jibel: 7 minutes until cron kicks in again :)
<pitti> jibel: thanks for rebooting; inotify seems happy again at least
<pitti> oh, rebooting again apparently
<jibel> pitti, forgot something before previous boot, sorry
<pitti> np
<jibel> pitti, I didn't think you'd login so promptly
<pitti> oh, it was uptime 7 mins, I just thought I check whether it's already rebooted; no harm done
<jibel> pitti, so that'd mean inotify leak is on the host
<pitti> jibel: or perhaps in one of the other containers?
<jibel> they were all down
<jibel> could be an issue with lxc though
<jibel> stgraber, have you ever heard of inotify handles leak with LXC?
<jibel> stgraber, I mean you set inotify watch on the guest and they are not freed properly
<jibel> pitti, this time it's really up
<pitti> thanks
<stgraber> jibel: nope but I've seen quite a few machines running out of inotify handles so it wouldn't be completely surprising
<jibel> stgraber, do you know a way to track that apart from setting an audit trail on the whole filesystem?
<pitti> jibel: so I'm still puzzled why WebKit and realmd don't appear in ~/jhbuild-data/jhbuild.modules, but that sounds like a problem for Monday
<jibel> pitti, I don't understand
<jibel> $ jhbuild list | grep WebKit
<jibel> WebKit
<jibel> it should be there, the python script does nothing else than this
<jibel> I suspect a bug in my code :)
<pitti> jibel: ugh @ jhbuild-data/jhbuild.updates, seems it wants to rebuild the world again
<pitti> jibel: ah, but realmd isn't in jhbuild list either, maybe it just fell out of the dependency chain
<pitti> jibel: so we'd need to clean up the jenkins job?
<pitti> jibel: yep, got removed on November 22
<jibel> pitti, ok, I'll add an auto-clean, but removal on the public instance will be manual
<balloons> pitti, afternoon to you
<pitti> hey balloons, how are you?
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons
<balloons> I'm pointed out umockdev to some of our autopilot test writers. One is trying to use it to simulate a camera plug/unplug
<balloons> having some issues however, so I thought I'd ping you
<balloons> sadly she's around after your EOD normally
<balloons> hey smartboyhw !
<smartboyhw> balloons, I think I should go and merge plars's Nexus7 testcase.... But now we need the Ubuntu Touch ones:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes I'm trying to merge all the goodies coming on
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<balloons> for plars, I have to make the new testcase on the tracker too, since it's new
<pitti> balloons: yeah, I see the scrollback every morning..
<smartboyhw> balloons, add oil
<pitti> balloons: maybe email works better; I need to leave in some 15 minutes, too
<balloons> pitti, :-) Great, so any thoughts? I can re-summarize. Yes, I figured email questions would serve you best
<plars> smartboyhw, balloons: yeah, would be nice to get them in asap, but please make sure they look sane. I'm waiting to get my nexus7 back so I had to work from memory
<smartboyhw> plars, OK:)
<smartboyhw> balloons, you do merge or I do it?
<balloons> but we're trying to write a shotwell ap test -- you think umockdev would be a good fit to help?
<pitti> jibel: question, why does /var/log/jhbuild/gnome-shell-extensions.state say "running"? it's not running AFAICS, and the log on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/jhbuild-amd64-gnome-shell-extensions/195/? is complete
<plars> smartboyhw: on the subject of ubuntu touch tests - yes, those should be coming pretty soon. I don't think we have daily builds out there yet, so once we do those will become important.
<balloons> plars, yes, :-) smartboyhw go ahead and do the merge. I'll do the tracker pieces and merge it to that
<pitti> balloons: "ap" == "app" or "access point"?
<balloons> ap= autopilot
<pitti> balloons: it can record and simulate PtP cameras quite fine, yeah
<pitti> balloons: I noticed she tried with the mtp tools, that's most likely not going to work
<pitti> most cameras only speak PtP
<pitti> so you need "gphoto2", or better, trace shotwell when it's talking to an actual camera
<balloons> ok.. i was thinking about justnot using mtp..
<balloons> it was having trouble
<balloons> so just umockdev record ptp operations instead then?
<pitti> balloons: yes; best with the application that you actually want to test (it's mostly record & replay)
<pitti> balloons: should work with the gphoto2 tool as well, if you record enough operations (such as retrieving files, etc.)
<pitti> but probably easiest to umockdev-record ... shotwell
<balloons> pitti, ok, hmm.. I may have to get my feet wet
<balloons> ohh nice..
<balloons> so literally record shotwell's behavoir
<balloons> cool, we'll have to give those things a try and let you know
<jibel> pitti, weird, looking at the logs I don't see the reason
<pitti> jibel: I guess the "running" state makes it appear as red, but that's probably just a followup issue
<smartboyhw> balloons, after you put it in change Bug 1127287 to Fix Committed:)
<ubot5> bug 1127287 in Ubuntu Manual Tests trunk "Testcase needed: Ubuntu Nexus 7 image installation" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1127287
<smartboyhw> plars, the merge is in
<pitti> good bye everyone, have a nice weekend!
 * balloons waves to pitti
<balloons> smartboyhw, plars adding them now
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I like that conversion script:P
<balloons> ohh plars btw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide
<jibel> pitti, the test was running, jenkins failed to fetch the state file when the container went down. So the check exited with a non-zero exit code
<jibel> pitti, and have a nice week end
<balloons> so smartboyhw I'm fixing a couple little syntax things in the plars merge.. You need to be on the lookout for such things when you do merges
<balloons> things like missing a <dl> tag, or not having the footer on the test
<tonyhub> g'morning folks
<balloons> morning tonyhub
<tonyhub> hi balloons
<smartboyhw> balloons, oK. Running the script?
<balloons> smartboyhw, yea, I think we should use and expand his tidy script as part of our review
<smartboyhw> balloons, agreed
<balloons> because we're not always going to remember either :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<balloons> plars http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/38116/testcases
<balloons> v
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/38116/testcases
<plars> balloons: awesome, thanks!
<balloons> ty!
<balloons> feel free to contribute anytime :-0
<komputes> greetings
<balloons> hey komputes i'm going through your merges now
<komputes> sweet
<komputes> I was thinking of another tests, but they are bias because I know they are buggy
<balloons> ohh? what's that?
<komputes> One is dragging an attachment from an email to the desktop. The other is dragging contacts to a mailing list.
<balloons> komputes, i think it's ok to point out things that are broken. sometimes we write a test to confirm a break, and then keep it as a regression watcher ;-0
<komputes> Do I include the bug number in the test?
<balloons> they have historically done things like that
<balloons> since we can update it after it goes away (and in general keep a good watch on things), I don't see that as the worst idea persay
<komputes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/thunderbird/+bug/381017 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/711314
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 381017 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Cannot drag attachment from mail attachment pane to desktop" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711314 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Address Book - Can't drag and drop contacts to list" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<komputes> those are the bugs in question
<komputes> balloons: Do you recommend I do a 'bzr update' or 'bzr pull' before making changes?
<balloons> yes, doa bzr pull before starting on things
<balloons> you want to make sure your changes line up with the newest stuff
<balloons> if you don't do that, you'll end up merging them after, which might not be as nice
<komputes> it won't overwrite my changes from yesterday if they weren't accepted yet?
<balloons> no
<komputes> coolio
<balloons> if something conflicts, it will tell you
<balloons> in which case, there might be an issue.. but if no conflicts, your good
<balloons> it won't ever lose stuff tho
<balloons> if it conflicts, it will keep both versions
<komputes> indeed it did
<komputes> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged. Use the missing command to see how. Use the merge command to reconcile them.
<komputes> now merging
<komputes> oooOOoo nexus 7 tests. I want one...
<balloons> ;-)
<komputes> I did bzr merge but it didn't fix it
<balloons> the nexus 7 will run ubuntu (desktop) and ubuntu touch
<balloons> and on the desktop, all the autopilot tests will even run
<balloons> it's wicked cool
<komputes> sweet, need the docking station too then
<balloons> komputes, ahh.. welcome to manual merging
<balloons> what's the conflict/
<balloons> ?
<komputes> uncommitted changes
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> that's simple
<balloons> commit what you have
<balloons> before you merge
<komputes> I want it to show me those changes
<balloons> bzr diff
<balloons> bzr status
<komputes> funny, they are not commits I made, they are the nexus 7 ones
<komputes> comitted, pulled, all good
<balloons> yes.. if you make changes, but don't commit them
<balloons> you can't do any merges
<komputes> Aha.
<komputes> But still I did not make the changes, I guess they came from the first attempt at pull
<balloons> komputes, ok, your branch looks good.. only changes are some minor indenting
<komputes> Ok, I'll review the changes and see if I can do that a bit better
<balloons> nothing big at all.. did you see javier's script on the mailing list?
<balloons> it's a little tidy script that keeps us all in line ;-0
<balloons> we'll probably look to adopt that somehow into reviews so we keep everything nicely formatted
<balloons> komputes, all merged up
<jibel> pitti, I ran the update script manually (no change apart a debug statement) and now WebKit is in the list of modules. Not something for a Friday evening, I'll look into this next week if it vanishes again.
<balloons> ok, all pending reviews done ;-) time to sync to the tracker again
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<balloons> hey Noskcaj ;-0
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello!
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<balloons> Letozaf_, pitti says you can just use shotwell directly in your umockdev commands
<balloons> rather than mtp
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! fine, I will try
<balloons> komputes, so ldap.utexas.edu is pubnlic eh?
<balloons> 8public
<balloons> *public
<komputes> balloons: do you know one for open source?
<komputes> at least you didn't say pubic
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> komputes, umm.. hmm
<komputes> There's a whole list to chose from, too bad we don't have one for Ubuntu members...
<balloons> http://ldapwiki.willeke.com/wiki/Public%20LDAP%20Servers
<balloons> maybe pick on debian
<balloons> db.debian.org
<balloons> or a cert provider
<balloons> but yea, i guess using a public one works
<balloons> to my knowledge, no we don't have a ubuntu one
<komputes> balloons: db.debian.org search fail
<komputes> I say go with a bigger university with thousands of contac
<komputes> chances you'll get a match whatever you search
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> http://db.debian.org/doc-direct.html
<balloons> they locked it down after the compromise
<komputes> once i put the DN it works
<komputes> you sear for "al" and it gives many results
<balloons> good
<balloons> yea, works for me too
<komputes> balloons: want me to change it and recommit?
<balloons> komputes, hmm.. yea, i think poking debian's ldap might be a bit better
<komputes> k
<balloons> but as you say, any ldap will work
<balloons> and there are indeed several
<balloons> public ones as you've found
<komputes> right, and the Debian server adds the possibly wanted/unwanted configuration of a BASE DN
<Letozaf_> balloons, there is a thing that I do not understand, can I ask you ?
<balloons> sure
<komputes> balloons: is this good? <dt>Give it a name such as "Debian" and a provide the address of a server. If unsure, use the public Debian directory - Name: Debian - Server: db.debian.org - Base DN: dc=debian,dc=org</dt>
<komputes> and then i switch the search from bob to al
<Letozaf_> balloons, I dumped the sysfs device and udev properties, then I recorded the dynamic behaviour with shotwell, well there isn't much to record, just see the camera attached when I open shotwell, import the photos
<Letozaf_> balloons, then when
<balloons> komputes, sure, maybe something like: <dt>Give it a name and provide the address of a server. If unsure, try using a public server such as use public Debian directory - Name: Debian - Server: db.debian.org - Base DN: dc=debian,dc=org</dt>
<balloons> well, i botched the grammer a little ,but yea
<balloons> Letozaf_, k
<Letozaf_> balloons, I disconnect the camera and try to run the command using shotwell I see nothing happen, maybe because I did not do much with the camera
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean I would expect to see a mocked camera when shotwell opens
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, would you mind adding yourself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, sure ik
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, sorry ok
<Noskcaj> ty
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, :D
<komputes> balloons: done
<balloons> Noskcaj, since i have you; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs?field.searchtext=&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&&field.tag=iso-testing&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.upstream_target=&field.has_cve.used=&fi
<balloons> eld.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search&orderby=-datecreated&start=0
<balloons> whoa
<balloons> let me try that again that's huge url
<Noskcaj> maybe make at bit.ly ?
<balloons> http://is.gd/qSVTH7
<TheLordOfTime> holy crap balloons... trying to flood us with hugeLinks?  :P
<balloons> indeed.. sorry, I didn't realize
<balloons> so Noskcaj that's a custom search for unconfirmed bugs found during iso-testing, sorted by date
<balloons> newest to oldest
<balloons>  looked for anything 'new' or 'incomplete'
<Noskcaj> ok, i'm only going to add things from the iso tracker, but others can add whatever to the wiki i'm making
<balloons> Noskcaj, that's only things reported via the tracker
<balloons> all tracker bugs have the 'iso-tracker' tag on it
<Noskcaj> wow
<balloons> you can also get a full report on all bugs from the tracker in the reports secton
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, weired https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre doen't like me, cannot logon with Open ID, after logging on I remain on the "You are signing in to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/" page and thats it :(
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> so for instance if you care to see all open bugs reported for the raring dailies: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects/opened
<balloons> under 'raring daily'
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, ah! got an error: Internal server error - The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/IncompleteBugs is the wiki page i'm partway through making
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so how did it work out with shotwell in the end? pitti says to email him directly with more questions
<balloons> he would be best to help of course.
<balloons> hopping on http://ubuntuonair.com/
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I created the .ioctl file that has the recorded behavior obtained with shotwell in the umockdev command, but there is not much to record, I mean when you open shotwell with the camera attached, you import the photos and then close shotwell and camera, I did this just to try it quickly, but then when you use shotwell with umockdev with the camera disconnected nothing happens, I would expect to
<Letozaf_> see a camera detected by shotwell
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/IncompleteBugs now has things on it, please add to it
 * balloons goes to look
<balloons> Noskcaj, what's the criteria for bugs on this page/
<balloons> ?
<Noskcaj> balloons, idk, that probably needs working out
<balloons> should we try and keep a list of just critical bugs?
<balloons> or things we REALLY care about?
<Noskcaj> the second one probably, i put in a few at the bottom that need confirming badly too
<Noskcaj> phillw, PING
<Noskcaj> since phill is away, can someone explain this bug 1131151 , note the window theme
<ubot5> bug 1131151 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "make background work on when !gnome-settings-daemon" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131151
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok, update the page with the reasoning for what's listed there. I would encourage you to keep the list short as possible
<Noskcaj> ok balloons
<balloons> we don't want to make another lp-- consider actually just using a tag and linking things out
<balloons> meaning, create a tag on bugs and then make that page a listing of what's been marked and why
<balloons> make sense?
<Noskcaj> to correct my previous post, is what needs editing http://imgur.com/wVG3AmE
<Noskcaj> balloons, yeah
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok that's weird
<Noskcaj> i agree
<balloons> that a xubuntu or lubuntu install?
<Noskcaj> lubuntu, that's wh i pinged phillw
<balloons> ahh
<Noskcaj> the maximise button does nothing too
<balloons> so the bug you linked is saying when gnome-setting-dameon isn't running, you don't get a background
<Noskcaj> i'm afraid to risk clicking the minimise button
<balloons> and probably a few other things not working too
<balloons> it's an issue because the flavors might not be running this
<Noskcaj> balloons, that bug i linked up the top was the wrong copy/paste, please see the imgur link
<balloons> lol
<balloons> ok
<balloons> hmm.. bzr hates me
<Noskcaj> lol
<balloons> i couldn't get a good remerge to work
<balloons> komputes, all merged up
<komputes> balloons: sweet, what else is high priority atm?
<komputes> I tried the daily with testdrive, but after the CD Boot screen, I see nothing, just a black screen.
<komputes> Those are images from Feb 21
<balloons> komputes, ohh?
<balloons> I haven't run the daily today
<balloons> as far as what else is needed, well, tests for any application you like or enjoy.. or simply expanding the tests for the apps we have
<balloons> you can also look at the bugs here; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> this would be helpful; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/774959
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 774959 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Install test cases should cover both installation methods" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<balloons> this would be really nice, but you need the hw to help; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1115502
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1115502 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Secure boot test for image testing" [Undecided,New]
 * komputes is looking
<komputes> 1115502 requires someone with access to secure boot hardware, sorry
<balloons> yes, it does
<balloons> but i had to ask..
<komputes> I'll do 774959
<komputes> If I have the hardware, I do the other one some other day
<balloons> hmm.. this looks straightforward enough; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1127331
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1127331 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Nautilus testcase needs clarified" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> komputes, so we'll get to try out your thunderbird tests for the cadence week next week ;-0
<komputes> o/\o  HIGH FIVE!
<komputes> balloons: I saw 1127331, but I was wondering how I could emulate a media device on a VM
<balloons> bug 1127331
<ubot5> bug 1127331 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Nautilus testcase needs clarified" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1127331
<balloons> depending on your vm, you can share you physical usb ports
<balloons> i'm looking over everything for the cadence week
<komputes> balloons: Uh, what the "Click on the Install FAMILY icon" - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1300/info
<komputes> Whats a family icon?
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: ""Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam |  Cadence Weeks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Raring/"
<balloons> komputes, yes.. i added that to the sytle guide ;-0
<balloons> it's replace by ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc where appropate
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide
<komputes> Is the site supposed to replace it with whatever is being tested?
<balloons> "When writing your testcase, substitute the word FAMILY in place of ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc. The word FAMILY (in caps!) will automatically be replaced with the proper ubuntu flavor according to the testcase context. This is part of keeping your testcase flavor agnostic. "
<balloons> yes exactly
<komputes> But it's not atm, right
<balloons> it will sub in properly depending on the product being tested
<balloons> what do you mean?
<komputes> Check it http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1300/info
<balloons> ohh, yes under info it will still show family
<balloons> it's a straight print of the text
<komputes> so where would it be shown correctly?
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/38121/testcases/1300/results
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/38079/testcases/1300/results
<balloons> that's using the same testcase
<balloons> the one you linked. under lubuntu and kubuntu
<balloons> see how it reads?
<komputes> still says Family
<balloons> ?
<balloons> lol.. really?
<balloons> it shows properly for me
<komputes> Oh Testcase is colapasble
<balloons> yes
<balloons> zomg
<komputes> I've been doing it wrong this entire time
<balloons> ohhhh
<komputes> ZOMG WEBSITE FAIL
<balloons> no worries
<komputes> SO MANY B00GS
<balloons> yea, it's collapsed by default too
<balloons> that was a decision intentionally made
<balloons> because you also review results on the submission page
<komputes> Looks like a section seperator
<balloons> kind of how it works out
<komputes> ok nm then
<balloons> komputes, weird.. look at this gedit test; http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/258/builds/38183/testcases/1420/results
<balloons> 	<dt> Type in “<a href="http://www.ubuntu.com">Link To Ubuntu</a>”</dt> needs the quotes dropped :-)
<komputes> balloons: yes, I can try to use escape chars to fix that
<komputes> or hex codes i mean
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> man it appears other places too
<balloons>  Type in “The quick brown foxes jump over the lazy dog”
<balloons> I think it's the character "
<balloons> well it's ”
<balloons> not "
<balloons> and ’ not '
<balloons> make sense/
<balloons> ?
<balloons> i'm still working on setting up the cadence week.. I think a simple s//g will fix it if you want to propose a merge?
<balloons> if not I'll have at it
<komputes> balloons: Yeah, if you can do it quickly go for it.
<balloons> komputes, I just did.. I was just typing to you
<balloons> :-) just finished up
<komputes> finishing up the Install (live session) testcase
<komputes> Testcase format script is broken
<komputes> I have  vim-tiny and tidy
<komputes> ./TestCaseFormat ubuntu-manual-tests/testcases/image/Install\ \(live\ session\)
<komputes> ./TestCaseFormat: You need vim & tidy to run this script
<balloons> komputes, actually how can I force the html to not be interperted?
<komputes> hex codes
<balloons> even in drupal.. hmm
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/258/builds/38183/testcases/1420/results
<komputes> balloons: http://code.cside.com/3rdpage/us/url/converter.html
<balloons> lol I failed
<komputes> otherwise it's interpreted as html
<komputes> because it is in fact html
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<komputes> ola SergioMeneses
<balloons> komputers, I've pretty much just failed
<SergioMeneses> komputes, balloons \o
<balloons> one more try
<balloons> Type in %3Ca href="http://www.ubuntu.com"%3ELink To Ubuntu%3a/a%3E
<balloons> no dice
<komputes> balloons: did you try the url converter I sent you the link to?
<balloons> I did
<balloons> I tried this as well; http://ascii.cl/htmlcodes.htm
<balloons> ohh bother
<balloons> woot
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/258/builds/38183/testcases/1420/results
<balloons> thanks komputes
<balloons> I was missing the semicolons
<komputes> what does <pre> do?
<balloons> makes that little box
<komputes> ah
<balloons> pre=preformatted
<balloons> I decided I wanted to add a box to avoid using the quoes
<balloons> since it was important to get it right in that case
<komputes> balloons: cool well, submitted the merge request, let me know if I can close out Bug #774959
<ubot5> bug 774959 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Install test cases should cover both installation methods" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774959
<balloons> komputes, ahh.. I saw, let me look
<komputes> hi chilicuil
<chilicuil> hi komputes o/
<komputes> chilicuil: did you write the formatting script?
<komputes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide/test_case_format_script
<balloons> chilicuil, thanks updating the wiki too
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> komputes, while messing with gedit i noticed this too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1131961
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1131961 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Gedit test is unity centric" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> might be a problem on other legacy testcases.. something to look out for
<balloons> komputes, so this looks good.. Can you fix the formatting tho
<balloons> I see 2 little mistakes
<balloons> <dt>Allow the machine to reboot</dt> line is indented to much, and there's no default footer
<chilicuil> komputes: yep, balloons np =)
<komputes> balloons: chilicuil: The script does not work for me. I have  vim-tiny and tidy
<komputes> $ ./TestCaseFormat ubuntu-manual-tests/testcases/image/Install\ \(live\ session\)
<komputes> $ ./TestCaseFormat: You need vim & tidy to run this script
<chilicuil> komputes: I thought vim-tiny will be enough.., however I've the full featured vim, try installing vim-gtk and then retry running the script
<SergioMeneses> it is a script for vim, right?
<balloons> ok, dinner time for me.. l'll keep merging your requests, and anything you get in this weekend/early next week we could probably sneak into the cadence week :-)
<chilicuil> balloons: bom apetite
<balloons> I'll be offline most of next week, but i'll still get emails.. Thanks for your efforts.. should be a fun week for testing
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: yep
<SergioMeneses> balloons, :)
<balloons> night SergioMeneses, chilicuil, komputes
<SergioMeneses> balloons, see you!
<komputes> see you later balloons
<komputes> balloons: formatting fixed
<balloons> komputes, lol.. I just left feedback on the merge
<balloons> ok, I'll check and merge before I run
<komputes> balloons: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~komputes/ubuntu-manual-tests/komputes-manual-tests/revision/24
<komputes> can't request a merge since one is still pending
<balloons> just merged on my box
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~komputes/ubuntu-manual-tests/komputes-manual-tests/+merge/150161
<balloons> the merge updates, see?
<balloons> so your good.
<balloons> as you make changes and push them, it will track until it's in
<balloons> merged
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1497/info
<balloons> feel free to close the bug
<balloons> ty komputes.. i'm off
<komputes> ciao
<SergioMeneses> komputes, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1496/info
<SergioMeneses> :)
<komputes> SergioMeneses: It was fun to do!
<SergioMeneses> sure!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<SergioMeneses> mmm.... I've read the log
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-23
<SergioMeneses> phillw, around?
<vibhav> Good morning
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> hey smartboyhw
<SergioMeneses> are you working on 1115655 ?
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, which one?
<smartboyhw> Bug 1115655
<ubot5> bug 1115655 in Ubuntu Manual Tests trunk "Test Needed: Transmission" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115655
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, yep. Shouldn't take more than 2 days
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, perfect!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, what's in plan for application testing in cadence week 7?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, do you see this code ready to merge? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1131961
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1131961 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Gedit test is unity centric" [Medium,Fix committed]
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, let me see (and let me run chilicuil's script)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I think the plan is http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/258/builds
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, OK
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, and balloons sent and email about cadence week 7 yesterday
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, I think that is a good one.
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, it's ready to merge
 * smartboyhw goes posts about QA to Planet Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, perfect I was needing another opinion
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, done! thanks for your advice
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, make sure to put it in the QA Tracker too
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ok
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, check it https://code.launchpad.net/~komputes/ubuntu-manual-tests/komputes-manual-tests/+merge/150170
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, then mark the bug as "Fix Released"
<smartboyhw> Um SergioMeneses why is "Merged at revision" not available?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, the bug is mark as fixed
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, is done!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, ok
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, more weirdly: I accidentally found that balloons has merged it 15 hours ago!
<smartboyhw> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk
<SergioMeneses> you're right xD
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/?p=15
<vibhav> Man, even I want a personal domain now.
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, :O nice
<smartboyhw> vibhav, LOL
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I'm going to write something but in Spanish :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, LOL
<smartboyhw> That's fine
<smartboyhw> We are to deliver these messages to people getting in Ubuntu Global Jam
<SergioMeneses> o0
<smartboyhw> Strange balloons op'ed without de-op'ed
<SergioMeneses> phillw, around?
<phillw> SergioMenesesyes
<phillw> just sorting out a google-email issue, but I am about :)
<SergioMeneses> dont worry :)
<Noskcaj> are there any bugs people want me to confirm?
<Noskcaj> phillw, PING
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm about, just doing a couple of things. please feel free to ask :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok. the problem is, someone has ruined the lubuntu 13.04 installer http://imgur.com/wVG3AmE
<phillw> Noskcaj: in what way?
<Noskcaj> note the window manager
<Noskcaj> i forget what it's called but it's an old one. and the maximise button does nothing
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'll have a try, but I have bug 1131427 for KVM
<ubot5> bug 1131427 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity fail" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131427
<Noskcaj> ok, so many bugs
<phillw> I'm not sure what VBox I have at the moment, I think I had been waiting for the update to test-drive so it can access VBox 4.2
<Noskcaj> i have 12.10 with Vbox4.2, with the original patch from unit193
<phillw> I have not re-made test-drive on my system.
<phillw> Noskcaj: do you see the same issue with xubuntu desktop install?
<Noskcaj> phillw, no. both had the black background, but only lubuntu had the changed window theme
<phillw> Noskcaj: bug report it to lubuntu in that case.
<Noskcaj> ok, i will get the VM up soon and report it
<Noskcaj> phillw, it only happens if you go straight to the installer, not to the desktop first.
<phillw> Noskcaj: does the same happen with xubuntu? sorry, I've been catching up on stuff after 36 - 48 hours away.
<phillw> let me get my desktop iso's zsynced up
<Noskcaj> phillw, i don't think so, i will check now as i accidentaly cnfirmed that the minimise button works
<phillw> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20130223/raring-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<phillw> oops, sorry, wrong window!
<phillw> Noskcaj: about 40 mins for the lubuntu desktop one. I'll then zsync the xubuntu iso. So, approx 1.5 - 2 hours to have both updated.
<Noskcaj> i doesn't affect xubuntu
<phillw> Noskcaj: but you only see the error in Vbox and not with KVM?
<Noskcaj> phillw, checking now
<phillw> I'm really going to have another desktop tester for you to exchange notes with!
<phillw> *to find*
<Noskcaj> phillw, it still happens in kvm, but with brown colouring
<phillw> Noskcaj: as we are seeing slightly different errors. I'll burn a CD with the lubuntu image, and then see if the desktop installer can see a LVM
<phillw> Noskcaj: my version of test drive is TestDrive PyGTK 3.16 Is the newer one in the queue to be SRU'd?
<phillw> I also do not see the other official flavors of ubuntu listed. Only Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu....
<Noskcaj> phillw, 1. idk 2. that's the default. edit>preferences>distros will get you what you want
<phillw> Noskcaj: yeah, found them
<phillw> well, the names. but not where test drive keeps the isos.
<Noskcaj> iso's are in /.cache/testdrive/iso
<Noskcaj> but you can change that whenever you want
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've set ISO Cache to /home/phillw/Desktop/isos
<Noskcaj> that should make it pick up on them, maybe you need to restart testdrive
<phillw> http://pastebin.com/MYLcjWC4
<phillw> I'm assuming it does not use 'standard' naming?
<Noskcaj> oh, i remember. make sure testdrive is specificly set to "raring" then update the iso cache lsit
<phillw> I did tell it raring.... but it being able to find stuff would be handy :) http://pastebin.com/mdeC4L1m
<Noskcaj> i assume you have  already pressed the button to updae the iso list cache
<phillw> where is that?
<Noskcaj> right above where you tell testdrive you want to use raring
<phillw> Noskcaj: there is NO chance of it deleting any isos?
<Noskcaj> NONE
<Noskcaj> unless you press "clear"
<phillw> Okies, I clicked Update, it is still set to /home/phillw/.cache/testdrive/cdimage
<phillw> is that correct?
<Noskcaj> yep, now tick an iso, click sync and it should run zsyync/rsync
<phillw> Noskcaj: yes, it says 1%... that iso has just been fully zsynced up. Where the heck is it trying to download it to?
<phillw> It has obviously ignored where the fully updated iso is :(
<Noskcaj> phillw, yeah
<phillw> I'm going to kill the process, else it will ~ 2 - 3 hours for me to drag in a completely new ISO
<Noskcaj> so it remains, i'm the only one here, capable of using testdrive
<phillw> Noskcaj: well, the only one who tell be how to mis configure it so that it tries to download a full new iso when there is a fully updated one sat there.
<Noskcaj> phillw, a new bug?
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've never used test drive to sync up an iso. all I know is that I told it where the iso's are, they were updated and I wanted to start from 0.
<phillw> I'll stick with manually C+P'ing the command from the iso-tracker :)
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> I do find test drive to be quite good and would be happy to work with the team further.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-24
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've removed one of my partitions from my Virtual Pool, so following on from another session of hard disk brain surgery later; I'll get that area allocated to my extended partition so I can install 'real' machines.
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> I'll reboot into my CentOS disk drive (sdb)and let it update over night. I cannot re-slice sda if I'm using it :)
<phillw> hi smartboyhw
 * smartboyhw says hi to phillw 
<smartboyhw> phillw, I got Ubuntu membership in Wednesday:)
<smartboyhw> Thank you a lot:)
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<phillw> smartboyhw: Congratualtions! Drat, I've not even got the email from the teams yet. It was richly deserved, we tend to be discouraged from attending and leave our testimonials.
<smartboyhw> phillw, from what teams?
<smartboyhw> phillw, do you have a blog?
<phillw> smartboyhw: the ubuntu teams that hold the two sessions on the different time zones :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, ah LOL
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o I've published on the planet today
<phillw> in the past, we were dragged up at all sorts of silly hours, depending upon who we recommended. They kindly took the view that we need not be there.
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, good.
 * smartboyhw goes see
<smartboyhw> phillw, ah :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, you received my email of Beginners Team?
 * smartboyhw wants a check
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, good one there
<phillw> I'm on basic system at the moment as I'm on sdb (my CentOS system). duane is having problems with his @ubuntu.com email address.
<SergioMeneses> thanks smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> phillw, oh ok
<SergioMeneses> ok guys see later! bed time
 * smartboyhw wonders what he should write today
<phillw> SergioMeneses sleep well
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, byebye:P
<SergioMeneses> ty guys
<phillw> smartboyhw: do send me an email to phillw@ubuntu.com as soon as you have your email set up. setting it up is the last task set to you. The guys in admin have already applied your cloak :D
<smartboyhw> phillw, the prob: I use Gmail, which is know for breaking with @ubuntu.com :P
<phillw> smartboyhw: it has a nice ring to it, and something I'm very proud of, both my cloak and email address. In future when you log on to channels, they will see smartboyhw [~smartboyh@ubuntu/member/smartboyhw] entered the room.
<smartboyhw> phillw, :)
<smartboyhw> many people asked me that
<phillw> smartboyhw: oh converse, it is recommended for the @ubuntu.com email address.
<smartboyhw> phillw, I rather want a @kubuntu.org one one day
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> phillw, as I said before: Do you have a blog?
<phillw> smartboyhw: nope, I used to use my forum area for updates, now I try to keep up to date with stuff with Fb and now G+ as that existing group got 'approved', which I'm greatful I did push for.
<smartboyhw> phillw, it would be a great idea if you could post to Planet Ubuntu (like balloons and SergioMeneses and I did)
<smartboyhw> using a blog of course:P
<phillw> smartboyhw: I think that even the kubuntu people would tell you that a ubuntu.com address is more highly sought.
<smartboyhw> phillw, I actually thought of an idea. The mentoring team for Ubuntu Beginners should be set however it is still good to assign mentors to mentees. But two mentors to one mentee is better
<smartboyhw> phillw, oh really? They don't:P
<smartboyhw> phillw, what smartphone are you using?
<smartboyhw> Hey chilicuil
<smartboyhw> phillw, balloons is making a bad practise right here in a channel:P
<phillw> smartboyhw: then drop the ubuntu cloak and email address and use a kubuntu one. at lubuntu, we turned down both cloak and email address possibilities to stay firmly within our familiy. Other teams, are of course, allowed to make their own decisions on such matters.
<chilicuil> hi smartboyhw o/
<phillw> I do not have a smart fone... i hate the darn things! I have recently had to upgrade my nokia 3330 after 15 years of life to get nokia 6021
<Lazik> Greetings
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-17
<knome> so.. boo :)
<knome> oops, wrong channel
<DanChapman> good morning all
<DanChapman> morning disc0tech
<pitti> Good morning
<senan> DanChapman, Hi Dan
<senan> DanChapman, need a help..menu is not still working :(
<balloons> howdy DanChapman
<DanChapman> senan hey, is it still not finding the item?
<DanChapman> balloons, howdy :-D
<DanChapman> how are you?
<senan> DanChapman, No dan..
<balloons> :-) DanChapman think you'll have some time this week to look at disc0tech's MP?
<balloons> DanChapman: I'm sprinting again this week, heh
<senan> DanChapman, BaobabWindow is not part of the GtkWindow that contains the menu
<DanChapman> balloons, sure can. I had a quick look yesterday and left a few comments on python3 complaining about tabs n spaces and some missing imports
<DanChapman> balloons, nice. Keeping you busy atm then. Where in the world are you this week?
<DanChapman> senan, yes thats right all menu's have there own GtkWindow instance.
<balloons> DanChapman: Calie-forni-ai
 * DanChapman is kinda jealous now. 
<DanChapman> balloons, I have an MP waiting if you get a chance at all this week. Its a test runner which i modified from the ubiquity one to run the desktop tests. Oh but i guess your on a smaller box atm, probably wait till your back from sprint
<balloons> DanChapman: yea, that's really the issue with being away
<balloons> DanChapman: ohh but you modified to run the desktop tests? awesome! I was planning on bringing them up this week with everyone. They need migrated over as well
<DanChapman> balloons, yes the runner is pretty cool and since jibel did an awesome job getting it to work for all flavors they can all jump in if they wish :-D
<senan> DanChapman, how to resolve this issue.. in autopilot its working but in autpilot3 its not working
<DanChapman> balloons, it would be a good idea to get bugs created for the current tests as they all fail bar gedit either becasuse of python3 or changes to the apps since we last wrote them
<DanChapman> senan have you tried printing the menu items so you can see if you are selecting it by the correct label value?
<balloons> DanChapman: that's excellent news. I'll try and have a look.
<DanChapman> balloons, excluding the firefox test. BUt that ones just crazy anyway
<senan> DanChapman, No I didn't
<balloons> DanChapman: :-) yea py3 conversion is a good point also
<elfy> balloons: hi boss :)
<senan> DanChapman, will simple print statement work ?
<DanChapman> senan it sure does. or you can use print_tree
<senan> DanChapman, I'm getting syntax error while using print and print_tree
<balloons> elfy: hello! good to hear from you
<disc0tech> DanChapman saw your MP comments, look like trivial to resolve, however I'm trying to get your TestRunner / QEMU / KVM working first... because I assume then I can find these issues myself?
<DanChapman> disc0tech, yes trivial little things :-) are you having problems with it?
<disc0tech> Well I lost about half a day on various qemu issues (apparmor problems, libusb conflicts and I had my /tmp mounted to RAM with noexec - which caused some strife)..  As of just now I have a working VM running through the trusty install..
<DanChapman> It should be just a case of specifying your bzr branch in the config file then from the desktop-autopilot-runner directory run "./run-autopilot-test -T /path/to/config.cfg --test rhythmbox ~/path/to/iso"
<disc0tech> ah yes, spent so long resolving random issues I forgot what I was supposed to be doing :)
<disc0tech> so the TestRunner spins up the virt for me...
<DanChapman> disc0tech, oh sounds a nightmare!!
<DanChapman> disc0tech, it sure does it boots into a live session, pulls in deps and test branch, runs tests and then collects all artifacts and pulls them back to /tmp/ubuntu_autopilot.tests
<disc0tech> what config file is the -T option referring to above?
<disc0tech> and does it INSTALL the ISO also?
<disc0tech> ah sorry - found that in the readme
<DanChapman> disc0tech, just copy the one in desktop-autopilot-runner/config. Yes it install's the ISO but it's all cleaned up at the end all your left with is the test artifacts
<DanChapman> disc0tech, sorry it doesn't install the iso it's a live session. I was thinking of ubiquity then
<disc0tech> OK, that's fine, actually that makes a lot more sense
<DanChapman> senan what's the issue with print_tree()
<senan> DanChapman, its working fine dan
<DanChapman> senan i can select the menu items fine with get_state_by_path("//GtkWindow//GtkAccelLabel[label='Scan Remote Folder...']")
<senan> DanChapman, NameError: global name 'print_tree' is not defined
<senan> DanChapman, wow
<cyphermox_> hey, seems like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-network-manager/ is having some issues downloading packages to run the adt tests, could someone please look into it?
<senan> DanChapman, How do I import that
<DanChapman> senan import what?
<DanChapman> oh get_state_by_path..... just do self.app.get_state_by_path() it's an autopilot function
<senan> DanChapman, But its not working for me
<DanChapman> whats the output saying?
<thomi> DanChapman: curious: why are you looking at get_state_by_path? it's probably not that usefulf or you
<thomi> *for you
<senan> DanChapman,getting  <senan> DanChapman, But its not working for me
<senan> <DanChapman> whats the output saying?
<senan> DanChapman, ValueError: Object 'dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('(sv)'))' does not have any recognised position attributes
<davmor2>  sent out?
<DanChapman> thomi, hey o/ it's an annoying little issue trying to select a GtkMenuItem autopilot2.7 is selecting fine aautopilot3 can't find it. but i could select it with get_state_by_path so it is there, just gotta figure out why select_single isn't finding it
<thomi> DanChapman: Iiiiiinteresting.
<thomi> DanChapman: that sounds like something I should look in to - but I'm on a sprint this week, so i'm likely to be pretty busy
<thomi> DanChapman: if you can select it in python2-land, but not in python3-land, that sounds like a bug
<senan> DanChapman, why I am getting this NameError: global name 'print_tree' is not defined
<thomi> DanChapman: maybe, if you don't find anything useful, you could file a bug against autopilot with instructions for how I can reproduce it
<DanChapman> thomi ok cool well i will see if I can pin point whats happening and If it is a bug i'll file one with a simplified testcase
<thomi> DanChapman: thanks
<senan> DanChapman, why i am getting this NameError: global name 'print_tree' is not defined
<DanChapman> senan, how are you using print tree?
<senan> print_tree(object_name)
<senan> DanChapman, print_tree(object_name)
<DanChapman> senan ahhhh.... you need to use it on an object. for instance "window = self.app.select_single(GtkWindow)" and then call print tree on it so "window.print_tree()" which will dump it to console or you can print to file with window.print_tree("/tmp/tree.txt")
<senan> DanChapman, he he.. I though its just like a normal function
<DanChapman> senan :-D
<senan> DanChapman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6949935/
<senan> DanChapman,I did a  self.create_scan_folder_sub_menu_item = window.select_many('GtkCheckMenuItemAccessible')[0]
<DanChapman> senan ok so using that in your test does that select it ok now
<senan> DanChapman, It will work dan, but Is it the right way ?
<DanChapman> senan so if that works I don't see why select_single('GtkCheckMenuItemAccessible', label="Scan Folder...") doesn't
<DanChapman> senan i'll give it a try
<DanChapman> senan this is perculiar select_many accepts it select_single doesn't
<senan> DanChapman, hmmmm
<senan> DanChapman, going to sleep.. nothing seems to work out :(
<DanChapman> thomi, it's not a bug with autopilot it's down to crazy unicode characters like \u2026 not being the same as '...' (looks the same to me though) :-D
<thomi> DanChapman: can you file a bug please? I'll try and get to it this week
<thomi> sounds like an easy fix,
<DanChapman> thomi, sure :-)
<balloons> ping elfy
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-18
<DanChapman> good morning all
<DanChapman> jibel hey I think somethings up with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/Ubuntu/job/ubiquity_ap-ubuntu_devel_daily-run/  it hasn't run since the 5th of Feb
<cyphermox_> jibel: hey
<cyphermox_> jibel: are you aware of issues downloading packages as part of an autopkgtest run in jenkins? the NM autopkgtest failed because it couldn't download rfkill
<jibel> cyphermox_, Hi, downloading packages from the archive or another source?
<cyphermox_> from archive
<cyphermox_> I would expect rerunning it to just work, but there already was a rerun and the same problem happened
<jibel> cyphermox_, ack, I'll look into this this morning
<cyphermox_> jibel: thanks
<senan> DanChapman, hey :)
<senan> DanChapman, did you try that yesterday ?
<jibel> cyphermox_, so, you test dropped the default route
<jibel> maybe you could restore it in the cleanup, that'd allow tests to continue
<cyphermox_> jibel: yeah. sorry for the trouble I just didn't expect this to happen, I didn't write those tests
<DanChapman> balloons, howdy o/
<balloons> DanChapman: howdy ho
<jibel> DanChapman, Ubiquity tests of Ubuntu didn't start because the download of the image failed. the checksums on cdimage.u.c didn't match the iso. We'll see tomorrow if it happens again.
<DanChapman> jibel, that expalains it. :-) thanks for getting back to me
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-19
<DanChapman> morning all
<gQuigs> is there a page that summarizes the different ways to try out 14.04?  (aka TestDrive, direct from cdimage.ubuntu.com, etc);   I'm looking for something that could be customer facing
<balloons> gQuigs: what do you mean customer facing?
<balloons> trestdrive rolls vm creation into one step
<balloons> you can use a livecd as well
<gQuigs> balloons: asking a bunch of customers (not necessarily those who usually test) to test out 14.04 to see if there is anything blocking their eventual deployments so hopefully it could get fixed before the release
<gQuigs> *test prereleases of Ubuntu
<gQuigs> balloons: but yea, I could just do a write up on how to test via livecd/cdimage and link to the testdrive page
<balloons> gQuigs: depending on what you want to test, yes a livecd works
<pitti> jibel: FYI, lp:~canonical-platform-qa/britney/tests
<pitti> jibel: we should try and reproduce last week's libgcc issue
<jibel> pitti, thanks
<elfy> balloons: got that message the other night - was bit cryptic ;)
<elfy> "just wanted to ping to tell you we should about bug week"
<balloons> elfy: lol
<elfy> so what should we about then :p
<elopio> robotfuel_, gently reminder about https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/test_fixtures/+merge/207055
<elopio> rhuddie, https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZmND6QzgGgE
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-20
<elfy> DanChapman: if you get chance today, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1282154 for me
<elfy> just off to work now though
<DanChapman> elfy certainly :-) i'll get it done this morning
<elfy> thanks DanChapman :)
<elfy> it's an easy one :)
<elfy> DanChapman: Thanks :) all synced now
<DanChapman> elfy, your welcome :-)
<balloons> DanChapman: howdy
<DanChapman> balloons, hey there how's your week going?
<balloons> DanChapman: good. Chatted a bit about the ubiquity failures. jibel mentioned that we probably should add a workaround to the job while the bug is there. do you think we could go back to not tracking the job (and avoiding the bug) and instead check for the popup at the end?
<DanChapman> balloons, that's what we tried last week, i completely skipped the progress page and just waited for the finished dialog. It caused havoc :-S One thing we could try is when the crash occurs the test continues to execute so maybe try catching the exception and handle it gracefully that way
<DanChapman> i'm seeing alot of compiz errors
<DanChapman> in the logs aswell atm
<balloons> DanChapman: yes thomi land that support; I sent you the link last week I think?
 * balloons stops talking poorly of jibel :-)
<balloons> I was thinking we had increased the timeout, not skipped the progress page :-)
<balloons> me and my memory
<DanChapman> balloons, yes it always occurs on the switch to the progress page or very soon after the switch. So i stopped the tests just before and waited with the timout for the popup
<balloons> so jibel ^^ thoughts?
<DanChapman> jibel, hey
<DanChapman> balloons, jibel when i did the change last week and it made it worse it seems that it's occurring when repetitively polling on the same object. pitti did a fix for that a while back where looping on an object caused an app/test to hang. But that didn't resolve our issue. I will have a look and see what the best way of handling it is
<balloons> DanChapman: I guess yea if possible to workaround let's do it. Sadly we don't know what's really wrong. I suppose it's hard to ask for a fix for something we can't produce
<DanChapman> hmmmmm i wonder if it's the U1 page causing the problems balloons see http://goo.gl/MXT2AV the segfault occurs before reaching the progress page although the Traceback says it happens during the progress page.
<senan> DanChapman, hey
<balloons> DanChapman: oO that's a solid thought actually.. Any install paths that cause u1 to not appear?
<balloons> I seem to remember it wouldn't appear if ... it's too early here still :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, it's there by default for Ubuntu i believe except oem if i recall. ANd it might explain why i don't think i've ever seen this particular issue on the other flavors
<senan> DanChapman, did you get time to check the issue ?
<DanChapman> they have more niggly issues like not finding labels due to slow ui updates
<DanChapman> balloons, i've just got to pop to the shop will investigate further when i get back
<DanChapman> jibel, does the testrunner use a config file on jenkins or does it use the default values?
<jibel> DanChapman, sorry, which config file?
<jibel> there is nothing specific to jenkins IIRC
<DanChapman> jibel, I was wondering if I could quickly set verbose ap_opts in the runner or whether I had to bother you to do it. On a different note I've just reproduced the segfault (at last!) with the runner locally. It happens as soon as 'skip' is clicked on the U1 page
<jibel> DanChapman, I cannot connect to these machines this morning :/
<pitti> om26er: https://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/tree/tests/test_gio.py#n41
<pitti> om26er: oh, and you need from gi.repository import GLib, Gio
<pitti> om26er: and depend on python3-gi and gir1.2-glib-2.0
<om26er> pitti, thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-21
<elopio> rhuddie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> morning elfy :-)
<balloons> DanChapman: afternoon to you. Any luck/thoughts on ubiquity?
<senan> DanChapman, hi
<DanChapman> balloons, good morning to you sir. Well it's turning out to be a real PITA. See just trying to catch the exception is probably a rather bad idea as it could end up hiding other bugs.
<DanChapman> xnox is there a way we could stop/disable the U1 sign in page for the ubiquity tests?
<DanChapman> senan hey there sorry missed you yesterday. I have a snippet somewhere which solves the menu item problem (let me see if I can find it)
<DanChapman> xnox_, ^^
<senan> DanChapman, Ok dan
<xnox_> DanChapman: yes, there is.
<xnox_> DanChapman: at the moment ubiquity has a critical bug and does not start, so i'm fixing that at the moment.
<balloons> xnox_: DanChapman ok, if we can test without going through u1 screen (to avoid the crash for now), that would help the tests get integrated. I'll note evan also looked into why we aren't getting a good retrace on the crash; so there's some renewed hope in figuring it out
<balloons> by integrated, I mean become part of the proposed->current migration :-) CI wants them green to land
<DanChapman> xnox_, ok great, is it something I can sort out (if relatively trivial) as you sound rather busy? :-D
<senan> DanChapman
<senan> DanChapman, hi
<senan> DanChapman,  everything seems to be ok now.. I just resumitted the MP,can you please review  it
<elopio> om26er, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/unityclickscope/fake_services.py
<balloons> DanChapman: can you reproduce the ubquity bug on your machine locally?
<DanChapman> balloons, I achieved it twice for the first time yesterday. I havn't tried again today. I'll have a go now
<balloons> ahh, jibel is mentioning if you have something (like a testcase) that makes it easy to reproduce he could have a look
<balloons> he was also thinking about mocking out the tab to be blank during the tests
<jtaylor> does jenkins store the installed packages for adt tests somewhere?
<jtaylor> e.g. an archive of dpkg -l?
<pitti> jtaylor: ATM adt-run doesn't do that, but I think it would be an useful thing to have
<jtaylor> very useful
<pitti> jtaylor: if you need it for a particular test, you can of course just run dpkg -l in your test and fish it out of the log
<jtaylor> its not so easy to figure out what changed that caused something to fail
<pitti> jtaylor: (I mean, if you are blocked by it)
<jtaylor> I right now was able to get the list via a chroot I didn'T update yet
<pitti> jtaylor: you can do something like "dpkg -l > $ADT_ARTIFACTS/packages.txt" in your test
<jtaylor> is that in the spec?
<jtaylor> ah it isn
<jtaylor> need to update my runner then :)
<pitti> jtaylor: it's a relatively recent addition
<jtaylor> but the lsit of packages would be something sueful to have by default
<DanChapman> balloons, . It's near on impossible to reproduce reliably with a simple testcase.  From the autopilot log i got from one i produced locally i've found this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972651/ it's raising a dbus.noreply exception when trying to select the main window but we do get the reply some 21 seconds later though.
<DanChapman> thomi could you take a look ^^ could it be a bug between autopilot and dbus??
<DanChapman> here's a link to the full log http://ubuntuone.com/03EkHZPWWQgjYM7d9jbFVB
<balloons> jibel: also of interest ^^
<jibel> the dbus exception is a consequence of the crash
<jibel> i asked veebers to look at the crash report on errors.u.c
<DanChapman> jibel, ok, just so I can understand this better. If the crash report on errors.u.c is saying it occurs in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty and the dbus exception is a consequence of this, how come it still eventually get's the reply 20 odd seconds after the crash?
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<jibel> DanChapman, the query to dbus occurs a few seconds before the application crash, dbus doesn't know the state of the application, then the application crash, dbus cannot receive a reply and the query times out after 25s or so
<balloons> Letozaf_: hello :-)
<DanChapman> jibel, thanks :-D will a simple testcase using the testrunner be sufficient. I can't reproduce actually on my box but with the runner i can
<DanChapman> jibel, lp:~dpniel/+junk/force_segfault_runner and run with "/run-autopilot-test --sdl --test tests ~/iso/path" and as usual use the config to set no shutdown
<elopio> cgoldberg, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/webapps-demo-saucy-armhf-ci/19/console
<elopio> cgoldberg, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elopio/webapps-demo/autopilot-tests-fixes/view/head:/debian/control
<jibel> balloons, if we set UBIQUITY_NO_SSO in the environment it should skip the 'Ubuntu One' page, I'll give it a try
<balloons> jibel: wahoo!
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-23
<DanChapman> good morning all
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<senan> DanChapman, hi
<senan> DanChapman, Did you get time to review my code :)
<DanChapman> senan hey, it's on my list for today :-) I didn't get time on friday
<senan> DanChapman, wow great news :) .. I would like to start something else..any suggestions
<DanChapman> senan, either pick something from the list of bugs or you could start porting all the current tests to python3, or you can have a go at the tests for the ubuntu-touch core-apps it's entirely up to you :-D
<senan> DanChapman, ok dan .. let me take a look at the bugs listg
<jtaylor> our jenkins jobs run in buildd variant environments?
<jtaylor> just noticed some of my packages fail in debians ci as they don't use buildd
<jtaylor> pitti: debians adt ci actually has diffs between package versions which is very nice
<jtaylor> maybe you can copy that
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-16
<elopio> good morning
<doug5> balloons, ping
<balloons> doug5, pong
 * balloons is in stealth mode today, shh!
<doug5> balloons, holiday?
<elfy> skiving doug5 :p
<doug5> lol
 * elfy is doing the same this week :p
<davmor2> balloons: announcing that isn't very stealthy just a heads up on that :P
<elfy> davmor2: indeed I did wonder about that :)
<davmor2> elfy, doug5: the whole of the US is sciving something about them having presidents :)
<elfy> ohh - one of those
 * elfy thinks we should have days like that 
<elfy> just different reasons
<davmor2> we do in the UK we worship banks
<elfy> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-17
<elfy> jibel: hey - any reason why lookiing at jenkins the last result for ubiquity appears to be 3rd December?
<elfy> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/All/?
<jibel> elfy, the tests have been dropped by mistake, they'll be back soon (before Beta 2) Sorry about that.
<elfy> jibel: ok - thanks :)
<elfy> I don't often look tbh - only when we appear to have boot issues
<elfy> which of course we've got right now :)
<jibel> I start looking around 1st beta, when things start to calm down and false positives are rare.
<elfy> oh this is a real positive - boot 32 bit with vbox and it doesn't :)
<elfy> waiting for today's builds and I'll check again and try it on hardware as well
<elopio> good morning
<brendand> elopio, fgimenez - a branch i'd really like to merge before i start working on the camera test - https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/launch_app_base_class/+merge/250017
<dobey> pitti: hey. could we get the ubuntu-touch-session script in autopkgtest changed to use a resolution that matches an actual phone (like 540x960, 720x1280, 1080x1920 or such), and have a window manager running (so that --maximize and --fullscreen work properly with qml/qt)?
<elopio> brendand: I would prefer it as a fixture instead of a base class.
<pitti> dobey: that sounds like a nice idea; would you mind filing a bug? (can't do it right now, sorry)
<pitti> dobey: I'll get that done tomorrow
<dobey> pitti: sure
<elopio> brendand: also, that bug link seems wrong.
<elopio> takes me to page not found.
<brendand> elopio, mm, there's a small typo
<brendand> elopio, i'm not so sure about it being a fixture
<elopio> pitti: ping. fgimenez found that dpkg-architecture, when installed in a read-only phone, gives an error because it can't find the perl libraries. Shouldn't adt-run set the env var for perl libraries path too?
<dobey> elopio: that's weird
<dobey> elopio: i don't buy that, because we use dpkg-architecture in the store scope to get the architecture to query for
<dobey> elopio: so either that's just a new bug, or something else is wrong
<elopio> brendand: I think it will be clearer. Call it OpenAppFromDash, and then it's also clear that the click scope will be opened.
<brendand> elopio, but i don't want it to open the app immediately
<brendand> elopio, the test author needs to control that part
<brendand> elopio, whether to run some code before actually launching the app
<fgimenez> dobey: in our case the dpkg-architecture script was complaining about the Dpkg.pm module, it wasn't able to find it
<brendand> elopio, so then the launch_app part will have to be a seperate helper
<elopio> dobey: I think that in jenkins, that dependency is installed making the partition writable. I'm not sure about that.
<brendand> elopio, i'll have a look at it though to see how it works
<elopio> brendand: then you could make a method launch_app that's not called from the fixture setup. Or do not open the click scope on the fixture, just launch the app.
<elopio> we can make a fixture that opens the scope and launches the app. And one that only launches the app.
<fgimenez> dobey: dpkg-architecture is installed through dpkg-dev and is located under the writable /tmp dir where the dependencies are installed
<elopio> but do we have a test that needs to do something between opening the scope and launching the app?
<pitti> elopio: yes, it does set $PERLPATH
<pitti> elopio: but you really don't want dpkg-architecture; dpkg-dev has a *huuuge* dependency list
<pitti> elopio: you want dpkg --print-architecture
<pitti> (which requires no dependencies)
<pitti> dobey: really? you don't use dpkg --print-architecture?
<pitti> (most of the time that's all that an app wants/needs to know)
<elopio> pitti: what we need is dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH
<dobey> pitti: oh maybe
<elopio> is there a way to get that string without dpkg-architecture?
<dobey> i thought we were using DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH though
<elopio> pitti: and the envvar that we need to set is $PERL5LIB
<pitti> elopio: right, that's what it actually sets
<pitti> so, feel free to open a bug about dpkg-archtiecture not working
<dobey> oh no, right
<pitti> but keep in mind: this is a r/o phone; tests can't pull in a gazillion debs :)
<dobey> whenever i used ro-apt with qemu, it just hangs :-/
<elopio> pitti: yes, it's taking a long time. I would like not to install dpkg-architecture, but I know no other way to get the path to the installed libraries.
<pitti> elopio: which libs?
<pitti> (ldd is a nice tool for that)
<elfy> balloons: you got any idea why vivid dailies have stopped for some of us?
<elopio> pitti: /usr/lib/{}/oxide-qt/chromedriver'.format(architecture)
<pitti> or dpkg -L even
<pitti> anyway, sorry guys; I need to run early today
<pitti> TTY tomorrow!
<elopio> bye, thanks pitti.
<pitti> elopio: installing 50 MB of dependencies just for that seems excessive; dpkg -L might be a lot ligher?
<pitti> lighter
<pitti> elopio: or some globbing perhaps?
<elopio> fgimenez: what do you think? dpkg -L sounds good to me.
<fgimenez> elopio: pitti: of course, we can give it a try and remove a lot of download time
<elopio> fgimenez: could you please file the bug about dpkg-architecture not working on r-o?
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/
<dobey> dpkg-architecture requires installing 50 MB of deps?
<fgimenez> elopio: ok thanks
<balloons> elfy, I see nothing today for xubuntu
<balloons> ubuntu gnome and lubuntu also seem affected
<balloons> but no I don't have an answer
<paulliu> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/notification_helper/+merge/249211
<paulliu> elopio: just fix all the issues you mentioned. Also run flake8. I didn't fix the errors not related to this commit.
<elopio> paulliu: +1
<elopio> thank you.
<elfy> balloons: ok
<elfy> balloons: seems kylin and studio as well
<brendand> elopio, we don't run --dbus-probe-enable in the sanity tests at the moment right?
<elopio> brendand: yes we do
<brendand> elopio, hmm i wonder why autopilot can't introspect the camera-app then?
<brendand> maybe it didn't load properly
<elopio> brendand: do you have a screenshot?
<elopio> I was talking with the camera guys some minutes ago, and on their test they are launching with upstart.
<elopio> if it works for them, should work for us.
<brendand> elopio, nope the app is launched but still nothing
<brendand> hmmm
 * brendand afk for a bit
<paulliu> alesage: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/notification_helper/+merge/249211
<alesage> paulliu, ok will get to today
<elopio> jibel: the last question for today, for when you return from your meeting
<elopio> jibel: there is a QML element that takes care of blurring the camera screen when the controls are open. To do that check, the easy solution is to check for the presence of that QML element.
<elopio> then we are not really checking that things are blurred. We leave that to lower level of testing, probably qml tests.
<elopio> is that ok for you?
<jibel> elopio, that's fine. I don't think we check it manually either :)
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: we need to think a sustainable way to say: this high level test assumes that all these low level tests exist and are green.
<elopio> if the low level tests don't exist, are not running, or are not passing, somebody has to suffer.
<balloons> oO, a lovely whole and not the first or last I suspect
<davmor2> Test All the Tests
<elopio> the problem is, how to notice about that without reading all code.
<alesage> elopio presumably a software wouldn't make it onto the phone if its low-level tests were failing?
 * alesage notes that it's necessary to put a question mark there
<alesage> elopio, or maybe I'm not following
<alesage> elopio, we can't take on the responsibility of running those tests *again*, correct?
 * alesage taps microphone
<alesage> an audit of some kind?
<elopio> alesage: I think it's not often that we release something with low level tests failing or skipped, you are right there.
<elopio> but we often releasea things with low coverage.
<alesage> elopio, so you're proposing a way for ops to see the "testing health check" for the release or silo
<elopio> alesage: yes, maybe. It will help if they see test coverage and test results.
<elopio> I also think it would be useful if they inspect the branches that are landing, to get a feeling of the new tests being added.
<elopio> but maybe that's too much.
<alesage> elopio, would those stories split like: "a review of lower-level relevant tests for ops", "lower-level tests added", "test coverage total for project"
<elopio> I don't follow.
<alesage> elopio just trying to split up what you're proposing into specific stories, with the ops team as the user
<elopio> alesage: ok, I think it should have a historic view of number of tests run, passed and skipped.
<elopio> it shouldn't arrive to silo testing if there are failed tests, at any level.
<elopio> and a silo must come with links to bug reports and MPs, so we can take a look at specific code details that seem important.
<alesage> elopio, right, would be good to trace back to the relevant CI builds and validate that they happened, etc.
<alesage> (as a first step toward other coverage, tests introduced, etc.)
<alesage> the edges demo changed, eh?
<elopio> ping veebers: there is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1422797
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422797 in Autopilot "MIR refuses the app to connect" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> which I think it's either the camera app taking too long to start, or unity failing to see it, or ubuntu-app-launch doing something wrong.
<elopio> that is, I think it's not an autopilot bug.
<elopio> veebers: if you have some time, could you take a quick look at it and tell us if you notice something useful for the tests?
<veebers> elopio: right, I don't think it's an autopilot bug (unless something has changed and we weren't told and launch isn't doing the right thing any more)
<elopio> but only if it's quick. If it will take more time, we'll have to schedule it for next week.
<veebers> elopio: I'm not sure I follow your request? Ah you mean take a look at the issue and see if I can find out anything?
<elopio> veebers: yes. As far as I can see, it can't be autopilot's fault because I read the code for launching and stoping and it looks correct to me.
<veebers> brendand: do you think the issue you're seeing in your test is related to the bug elopio linked? ^^
<elopio> like, it can't fail if ual is behaving correctly. But I might be missing something.
<veebers> brendand: if you're seeing a testability load error I don't think this bug is what you're seeing :-)
<elopio> ugh.
<elopio> the new error in the wizard test it's because we have a class also called LanguagePage in system settings.
<elopio> we need to improve this autopilot cache. I have no idea how.
<balloons> ubuntu-qa, Letozaf_ has an interesting problem to work on I suspect a solution already exists for. She needs to test mounting and unmounting an sdcard inside file manager
<elopio> balloons: we haven't solved that yet. We talked about calling the mount and umount to fake the insertion of the card.
<veebers> elopio: yeah it's becoming more an issue
<elopio> Letozaf_: we haven't tried that yet, and we don't know if there's a better solution than that either.
<elopio> oh, and there's the issue that the lab will need to have a phone with a card.
<dobey> elopio: mount/unmount won't simulate insertion of the card. you'd need to do some fake thing through udev i think
<elopio> for our case, we are assuming that. For a general case, the sdcard itself needs to be faked.
<Letozaf_> elopio, ah, ok
<dobey> because, really, 'insertion' would normally result in automounting
<elopio> dobey: yes, that sounds right.
<elopio> balloons: do you know who worked on the sdcard? He needs to provide a fake for us.
<dobey> or permanently affix an sd card to an arm, attached to a stepper motor, and use an arduino to insert/remove it physically in a slot
<balloons> elopio, ohh good point. No idea, but here is pitti's thoughts on the specific bug. I was curious about what he had done with mocking anyway, looks like umockdev isn't enough: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1406988/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1406988 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Autopilot tests for SDCard support" [High,New]
<dobey> may damage the sd card or slot though
<elopio> veebers: do you know if autopilot has a bug for that thing in the registry?
<veebers> elopio: let me check
<veebers> elopio: no there isn't a bug for it
<elopio> veebers: I'll make one.
<veebers> elopio: awesome, thanks
<balloons> dobey, indeed, but the test fails on the desktop then :-)
<balloons> elopio, so is there an open bug / issue for this? I guess if not we'll need a meta bug for it, assuming you think there should be a helper / provider for this
<dobey> balloons: not if the device is present and being used :)
<dobey> but will fail for many other reasons
<elopio> balloons: no bug that I know of.
<elopio> veebers: how did you workaround the MRO issue?
<elopio> I'm looking for a quick fix for this LanguagePage problem, hitting funnier problems on every try.
<veebers> elopio: By doing the import at the top of the file and not within the method
<elopio> oh, I know what to do 8-)
<veebers> elopio: oh?
<veebers> elopio: hey, follow up, is this MP ready for review (was going through cards)? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/fix1422568-wizard/+merge/250071
<veebers> I ask because it's not in the review lane ;-)
<ianorlin> uh 14.04.2 download info for ubuntu server generates a 404 error and zsync fails
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-18
<elopio> veebers: um, yes. Sure it will work.
<elopio> we set a timeout high enough for all tests, and then use the fixture timeout to put a smaller limit to smaller tests.
<alesage> elopio I don't like that this flight mode test is taking so long to land
<alesage> elopio I
<alesage> 'm afraid that I'll find several new things to fix in the next revision
<alesage> elopio, some of this criticism could've come with the first review, no?
<alesage> elopio these tests should be *easy* to write, it should take twenty minutes IMO
<elopio> alesage: I haven't reviewed it because it's not in the review column
<elopio> alesage: In case you missed my ping: if it is ready for review, you should put it in the review column.
<alesage> elopio it's not ready for review
<elopio> alesage: then I'm not getting your message.
<elopio> it's taking long because there are things worth fixing?
<elopio> I agree that it would be better if all the things to fix come in the first review. But if for some reason that doesn't happen, and a late review has a good comment in it, I think it's good to take the time to fix it.
<elopio> if I'm not getting it, please bring it to tomorrow's stand up.
 * elopio goes to the gym.
<pitti> dobey: yes, dpkg-dev is really heavy; it pulls in gcc, binutils, libc6-dev, perl, and whatnot
<pitti> elopio, dobey: hence I think just globbing for the lib that you need is so much faster
<elopio> pitti: yeah, /usr/lib/*/oxide-qt/chromedriver
<elopio> I actually don't know why they started using dpkg-architecture. It seems to be one of those things one person uses, and then we copy paste everywhere.
<elopio> we'll start removing it.
<ki7mt> Is this the right place to discuss an issue with the ISO QA Tracker ?
<Noskcaj> ki7mt, yes
<ki7mt> Hi Noskcaj somehow I've managed to orphan two tests in the in progress state and can't find a way to cancel them. Here's the link: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/332/builds/89337/testcases/1301/results
<ki7mt> I submitted the pass results, but it didn't clean the original in-progress test, and added another. I probably did something wrong, but am not sure how to correct it.
<Noskcaj> You should be fine to leave them as is
<ki7mt> OK thanks.
<Noskcaj> Talk to balloons when he comes online, since it's been over a year since i've put my iso-tracker admin hat on
<ki7mt> I got a responce just now from the lubuntu-qa list, Dohhh All I needed to do is click the Pencil Icon and delete it !!
<elopio> jibel: can we schedule the sprint delivery for tomorrow, ten minutes for now?
<jibel> elopio, yeah, if I'm still alive. It's hard to stay on my chair right now :(
<elopio> jibel: you can appoint somebody else to attend the meeting. You should rest, we can't live without you :)
<jibel> elopio, the best person would be brendand but you don't want to move him back to our team.
<elopio> jibel: no, we don't.
<brendand> jibel, you can saw me in half
<brendand> it's a risky procedure
<brendand> there's a good chance of death
<jibel> right, that's a problem with human body
<davmor2> brendand: I know a man who has a box for cutting people in two and putting them back together again after it'll be fine ;)
<elopio> brendand: can you please make reviews? once you eod will be harder to land things.
<brendand> elopio, i am
<elopio> thanks.
<elopio> ok, I'm done.
<elopio> brendand: which branch are you using to try the camera?
<brendand> elopio, veebers put one up
<elopio> fgimenez: we have some branches ready for review. Can you take a look?
<fgimenez> elopio: sure, on it
<elopio> fgimenez: and about the "more than one device card", I'm not sure where that one came from. Wasn't that story finished?
<fgimenez> elopio: i'm not sure, i've seen the card still on top an unasigned
<fgimenez> elopio: is it finished?
<fgimenez> elopio: it was unasigned here https://canonical.leankit.com/Boards/View/109656104#workflow-view
<elopio> fgimenez: yes, I think it is done. The last piece was fixed by brendan here: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/trunk/revision/76
<fgimenez> elopio: ok, then the cards to pick are the todo ones from here https://canonical.leankit.com/Boards/View/112198880#workflow-view ?
<elopio> fgimenez: yes.
<elopio> you will see that they are linked to the other board with the parent relation.
<fgimenez> elopio: ok thanks
<elopio> and on the one for usb, it says that 14 out of 14 tasks were done.
<elopio> I'll move it to donee.
<elopio> fgimenez: how are you running the xx-test branch?
<elopio> I'll try to reproduce your error.
<fgimenez> elopio: i'm following the readme
<elopio> fgimenez: the readme has three methods to run it.
<fgimenez> elopio: the same adt-run command described for qemu
<elopio> ack
<fgimenez> elopio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10291843/
<elopio> brendand: this is different from the rest of apps
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/cameraapplication.cpp#L52
<elopio> hum, but it's the same that unity does. How can unity succeed and this one fail?
<elopio> alesage: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/notification_helper/+merge/249211
<elopio> it's still needs fixing from you. Can you please review it again?
<alesage> elopio, ok will do now
<paulliu> alesage, elopio: I'm on vacation now. It is Chinese new year period. But I'll fix the branch by review comments everyday. Just don't want to block anyone.
<elopio> paulliu: alesage approved it too. You can top-approve.
<alesage> paulliu, enjoy your holiday--I think we're both approving now :)
<elopio> oh, albert already did.
<paulliu> alesage: thanks.
<alesage> paulliu sorry for the delay, happy new year :)
<elopio> enjoy paulliu.
<elfy> balloons: so ... first time this cycle - who'd be the best person to help us debug 32bit failing in vbox - any idea?
<balloons> elfy, 32 bit failing?
<elfy> in vbox
<elfy> at least, hardware works - 64 bit works anywhere
<elfy> odd
<balloons> are you saying 32bit builds of xubuntu don't work in vbox on your machine?
<elfy> yes - and confirmed
<elfy> funnily enough slickymasterWork told me yesterday, but we had other issues going on - waited to check today
<slickymasterWork> told you what elfy?
<balloons> elfy, so this is a problem in the image or xubuntu
<balloons> or vbox?
<slickymasterWork> hey balloons
<balloons> hey slickymasterWork
<elfy> balloons: I guess image - 64 bit works, ubuntu 32/lubuntu32 all work fine
<balloons> ahh.. well then.. I'm not quite sure. If it works on real hw, then ?. I'm curious is an earlier build worked or not
<elopio> brendand: as a workaround, we can install qttestability-autopilot while the partition is rw.
<elopio> I'm still digging, trying to compare what unity does with what the camera does.
<brendand> elopio, we might have to
<elfy> balloons: assume so - not heard anything causing problems previously
<elfy> and I would have ;)
<balloons> elfy, so it's probably something with the image then. So I guess looking within ubuntu is a good place to start? what happens when you boot it? does it boot on your real hw?
<elfy> balloons: yep, works fine in hardware, and if rather than hang about waiting for the choice dialogue you choose at the beginning menu - it boots to desktop
<elfy> wxl: you got any idea how many PPC installs there actually are?
<wxl> elfy: no
<elfy> mind you - don't suppose anyone has much idea of how many of any there are :)
<elfy> just seems like a lot of pain for you each and everytime
<wxl> not usually
<wxl> we're now lts only
<elfy> lubuntu is LTS only? or just PPC
<wxl> and we've trained most of the users that there ARE going to problems with video
<wxl> just ppc
<elfy> k
<alesage> fgimenez, projects-team, here's a relevant branch for bluetooth https://code.launchpad.net/~ueqa-projects-team/ubuntu-sanity-tests/bluetooth-discovery/+merge/243849
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: where is the pictures scope now? When I flash my phone, I only have apps, music and videos.
<davmor2> elopio: you on vivid?
<elopio> davmor2: yes.
<davmor2> elopio: it's a krillin rtm scope
<elopio> brendand: what was the add contact test missing?
<elopio> ah, moving the helpers out of the test case.
<brendand> elopio, some helpers, and it doesn't work when run within the suite because of a conflict with the system settings test
<brendand> elopio, in the object cache
<alesage> projects-team I'm out of diet pepsi >:(
<alesage> (trying to be more expressive here)
<veebers> alesage: lol, sorry I'm a little far away to gt you any more :-P
<brendand> veebers, elopio - any reviews needed before i go eat my dinner?
<elopio> brendand: no, you can go.
<brendand> elopio, it's not quite ready so don't be shy
<elopio> brendand: I'm not shy, I just ran out of branches :)
<elopio> but if you want to do something, I would find the launch fixture useful ;)
<veebers> brendand: heh, nothing from me either
<Letozaf_> elopio, balloons dobey hi
<elopio> hello Letozaf_.
<dobey> hi
<Letozaf_> elopio, dobey have you guys got new for the SDCard tests :-P
<Letozaf_> nes
<Letozaf_> news
<Letozaf_> sorry :(
<dobey> i'm not on the qa team. i was just spouting off ideas :)
<elopio> Letozaf_: I'm not on the qa team either ;)
<Letozaf_> dobey, well if they are good spout them out :)
<Letozaf_> elopio, oh! ok so must I ask balloons ?
<elopio> Letozaf_: we can't work on that yet, we have our hands full. But I'd suggest you to file a bug asking for an sdcard fake.
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok thanks, I will
<Letozaf_> elopio, buy the way what should I file the bug against ?
<balloons> hey Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, as elopio suggested I reported this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1406988
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1406988 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Autopilot tests for SDCard support" [High,New]
<balloons> Letozaf_, I see elopio and dobey have been having fun with you :-) As elopio said, sadly there is no known solution, so any solution would have to be worked on by you. The good news is you can help others out if you solve it :-)
<Letozaf_> Oo  :)
<Letozaf_> elopio, dobey : naught boys :-P
<Letozaf_> naughty
<balloons> I would keep working the bug, pitti did leave some ideas
<elfy> hey Letozaf_ :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, o/
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I can try
<dobey> i was just stating that the stuff i said yesterday about the sd card, were ideas. they're not something i could work on :)
<Letozaf_> dobey, don't worry I am also joking :P
<veebers> elopio: where you able to get the apt caching working for you on your device?
<elopio> veebers: haven't tried.
<elopio> I got it working on my laptop and desktop. Next step, the phone.
<veebers> elopio: nice, let me know how it goes, I'll probably want to do the same :-)
<infinity> elfy: Yeah, that's the one.  I tried -qa and -testing :P
<elfy> yea -qa would be all sorts of fun for me and my English only lol
<infinity> If any bored testers get done with their own ISOs and are looking for ways to be nice/helpful, it looks like studio and myth could use some boot/install/reboot smoketesting to make sure they don't seem entirely broken.
<infinity> (For the trusty point release, that is)
<elfy> I can take studio entire's for them
<elfy> I'll also mail their list
<wxl> and if anyone wants to help with lubuntu i won't complain
<wxl> since we have ye olde late rebuild :)
<wxl> if someone wants to jump in, focus on the desktop images
<wxl> i have people already confirming alternate will fail.. ;)
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> mind you I've just realised that I got no 32 bit tests of my own done ...
<wxl> hahahah
<veebers> elopio: Reviewed this branch, NF: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/workaround1423359-screenshot/+merge/250221
<alesage> elopio you mentioned the "import" update being necessary--why does this happen?  I find myself blocked by it now
 * alesage is mystified
<veebers> alesage: what's the issue that you're seeing?
<alesage> veebers, I'm blocked by the 'tests' dir being unimportable
<veebers> alesage: can you tell why it's not importable? Perhaps adding -s to the adt-run so you get a shell at failure and trying to run:
<veebers> python -c "import ubuntu_sanity_tests.tests" to see the output,
<veebers> I suspect something like "Cannot import blah, not found"
<alesage> veebers hmpf will try
<veebers> alesage: we see the error "...has no module tests...' or '...cant import...' when something else is causing an import or syntax error in the module.
<veebers> for instance recently the edges_demo was changed and renamed which broke us
<alesage> veebers, understood; I'm seeing in a branch/device which is unchanged :(
<veebers> alesage: right, there could be a change in the packages that we're pulling in (i.e. the edges_demo was a change in unity8-autopilot)
<alesage> veebers, aha
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-19
<veebers> alesage: you found something out?
<rbasak> All the mysql-5.6 dep8 tests failed because of bug 1423279
<ubot5> bug 1423279 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "[vivid] [proposed] syntax error while upgrading" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423279
<rbasak> But that's been pulled now. Is anyone planning on retesting everything affected?
<alesage> veebers, not yet, will update
<rbasak> If not, please could someone kick of retests for all the mysql-5.6 tests?
<veebers> ah right, it sounds like an 'Ah-ha got it' comment :-)
<alesage> veebers, elopio, ready for your review again https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/add-flight-mode-test/+merge/248695
 * veebers looks
<elopio> alesage: I don't know what import update.
<veebers> alesage: Just waiting for other tests to run then I'll run a confirmation test and approve
<alesage> elopio, just got some advice from veebers, but you mentioned in stand-up that we sometimes see import errors on new images, etc.
<veebers> alesage: if you review and approve elopios branch here we can get it merged :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/workaround1423359-screenshot/+merge/250221
<elopio> alesage: trunk is now pretty stable. I think the only remaining issue is when we need to scroll the wifi list.
<elopio> so if you see an error, please make a bug for it.
<elopio> I'm going to the gym. I'll be back to make more runs.
<elopio> veebers: if you get a successful run with the flight mode branch, please top approve it.
<veebers> elopio: ack, will do
<alesage> I think I'll be able to do the bluetooth card, elopio veebers, will get to after a bit of travel, bbl
<veebers> sweet
<elopio> veebers: if you can also give another try to the ebay test, I reverted the change that should fix your errror.
<veebers> elopio: ack, can do shortly
<veebers> it sucks only having one device and having that bottleneck for running or debugging things
<veebers> elopio: have bottom approved this MP, if you can approve we can get it merged :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/oxide-html5-apps/+merge/250203
<mgedmin> will anyone help me log into iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<wxl> should be pretty obvious mgedmin where you stuck at?
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1418383
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418383 in Ubuntu QA Website "Log In tries to register a new user account for an existing user" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> hm i just logged in today
 * wxl loads another browser
 * mgedmin tried this again in an incognito window today, got the same problem
<mgedmin> I think the server-side state for my user account might be hosed in some way
<wxl> do you have problems logging in directly to launchpad?
<wxl> or etherpad?
<wxl> or ubuntu one?
<wxl> cannot confirm
<mgedmin> no probs logging in to launchpad
<wxl> do you have problems if you're on any other page in the tracker?
<mgedmin> I tried logging in at the front page today
<mgedmin> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
 * mgedmin afk for a bit
 * mgedmin back
<pitti> fgimenez: ack, I'll look at the dpkg-dev bug
<pitti> fgimenez: but as discussed, do yourself and everyone else who runs the test a favor and don't use dpkg-dev :)
<pitti> is sooo wrong to have that on a phone and in a test
<fgimenez> pitti: ok thanks :) we are looking into alternatives
<pitti> (it might be relevant for other perl libs, though)
<pitti> I do have test cases for simple perl libs, but I figure this one might also involve compiled stuff, probably I'm missing some paths
<fgimenez> pitti: yes, it seems to be because of the dependency wit the another perl module, in this case Dpkg.pm
<pitti> fgimenez: replied to the bug, I can't reproduce
<fgimenez> pitti: ok, i'll try to set up a branch for you to try
<pitti> fgimenez: can you re-run this again with -d and attach the full log?
 * pitti doesn't quite understand why people never put the full output into logs, or give me the package version etc. :)
<fgimenez> pitti: sure, sorry :)
<knome> pitti, that's because they are notably inferion than you *bows*
<knome> *inferior
<pitti> I didn't mean that in any snide sense; it's just good style to include all the available information in a bug report
<knome> not at all, my comments are always full of sarcasm/irony/jokes :)
<elopio> fgimenez: any ideas why the using * in the path didn't work?
<fgimenez> elopio: no, i've been trying other approachs, like dpg --print-architecture
<fgimenez> elopio: this doesn't work either, the arch string is not complete
<elopio> fgimenez: I'm looking at the selenium code.
<elopio> they execute Popen without shell=True, so it won't understand the *
<fgimenez> elopio: pitti has showed me that the PERL5LIB workaround is not needed at all with the latest version of autopkgtest
<elopio> fgimenez: that's cool, less weird code.
<elopio> thanks pitti.
<fgimenez> elopio: ah! good to know
<pitti> why doesn't globbing work? do you have the same package installed for multiple arches?
<pitti> if not, the globbing should match exactly one path?
<elopio> fgimenez: there is a python module called glob.
<pitti> ah right, you have to call glob.glob() of course, not just give that as a subprocess argument
<elopio> I think glob.glob will make it work.
<elopio> pitti: :)
<pitti> glob glob glob glob!
<elopio> brendand: alesage: can one of you review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/oxide-html5-apps/+merge/250352
<alesage> elopio ok I'll give it a run
<pitti> elopio: argh, the ssh locale trap again; updated bug 1423359, will fix tomorrow
<ubot5> bug 1423359 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "taking screenshots with mirscreencast fails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423359
<elopio> pitti: interesting.
<elopio> thank you!
<alesage> elopio would you walk me through getting this MP running?  I'm sure I'm missing a PPA or something (/me hasn't been involved int he HTML5 stuff at all this sprint)
<elopio> alesage: the ppa is installed on the phone for you.
<elopio> what error are you getting?
<alesage> elopio, ok yes I would've assumed so: I see it scrolling off the bottom to begin, then will paste
<alesage> elopio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10311814/
<elopio> yeah, you shouldn't see that.
<alesage> running again just for kicks
<elopio> alesage: let me put a log. We should have done it a while ago.
<elopio> alesage: pull for a new version that will log the path you are using.
<alesage> elopio, k
<alesage> elopio, appears to have fixed thx
<alesage> (if that was our intention :) )
<elopio> alesage: no, it wasn't
<elopio> I only added a log message.
<elopio> um, maybe you had an old rev.
<alesage> there's a ghost in my phone
<alesage> I got the rev when you requested the review?
<alesage> not able to reproduce on prior rev :(
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: I can't adb into my krillin.
<elopio> any known issues, or good tips?
<thomi> screen is unlocked?
<ToyKeeper> If dev mode is enabled and the screen is unlocked and it's booted normally, it should work...
<rvr> Developer mode enabled
<wxl> might try a different port, too
<wxl> (usb i mean)
<davmor2> elopio: what are you doing
<elopio> ToyKeeper: it is.
<balloons> elopio, as ToyKeeper mentioned if it's not unlocked (and wasn't flashed in developer mode) adb won't work
<elopio> davmor2: nothing. I just reflashed.
<balloons> it's weird that if you flashed with --developer, screen doesn't need to be unlocked
<elopio> unlocked and flashed in developer mode.
<wxl> elopio: try a different usb port and/or cable
<ToyKeeper> It's also possible that the parameters for UDF changed again...
<davmor2> elopio: so recovery is now locking adb on vivid and rtm
<balloons> ahh right!
<ToyKeeper> For a while I couldn't get dev mode to work after flash, I wrote a small workaround, and then recovery started blocking adb so my fix failed.  :(
<brendand> elopio, but the device is booted right?
<elopio> wxl: no luck.
<wxl> might try a reboot on the phone
<elopio> brendand: I'm watching the apps scope.
<wxl> can you ssh?
<wxl> `adb devices` errors out?
<brendand> elopio, what does adb devices say?
<elopio> wxl: I could if I install openssh-server and connect to the wifi. Not what I want, though.
<elopio> adb devices says there's no device attached.
<wxl> hm
<elopio> davmor2: what does that mean? How do I unlock adb?
<davmor2> elopio: do you see the icon of a media player
<brendand> elopio, so no output except for 'List of devices attached'?
<elopio> brendand: right.
<brendand> elopio, i don't think what davmor2 mentioned is relevant, you're not in recovery mode
<brendand> elopio, tried rebooting yet?
<elopio> davmor2: yees I do.
<elopio> brendand: tried rebooting and reflashing.
<elopio> I had to put it in fastboot to reflash it with --bootstrap.
<davmor2> elopio: try connecting to mtp
<wxl> elopio: this is vivid-proposed?
<elopio> davmor2: mtp works.
<elopio> wxl: this is devel-proposed, which I'm not sure if it's vivid or vivid-proposed.
<wxl> elopio: yep that's vivid-proposed
<davmor2> elopio: vivid-proposed, devel=vivid
<wxl> what rev number, elopio ?
<davmor2> elopio: right so...phone is on, mtp connects, and you are sure that developer mode is enabled in the system settings?
<elopio> davmor2: it's enabled in system settings, and I flashed with developer mode on.
<elopio> wxl: revno 116
<davmor2> elopio: okay try this, adb kill-server && adb shell
<wxl> good idea davmor2
<wxl> fwiw i'm on mako devel-proposed r97 and no such problems
<elopio> davmor2: that worked.
<elopio> thanks.
<wxl> indeed 116 is newest
<wxl> oh cool
<wxl> horray to davmor2
<davmor2> elopio: so adb got pooch screwed on your laptop
<doug5> balloons, hello!
<balloons> doug5, howdy howdy!
<doug5> balloons, how is it going?
<balloons> excellent, yourself?
<doug5> balloons, all good :) I was checking this, https://code.launchpad.net/~acerisara/autopilot/move-to-object, but it's not clear how we want to change the doc
<balloons> doug5, riht we had a discussion
<xevious> Is the 14.04.2 release still on for today?
<davmor2> elopio: glad you got sorted \o/
<wxl> xevious: yep, but patience. watch #ubuntu-release for the first updates if you really want :)
<xevious> wxl: Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Looking forward to the KVM improvements in 3.16.
<wxl> xevious: oh? i didn't know! that was included as part of the HWE???
<xevious> wxl: This page claims it will be: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-20
<salty-horse> hey. I'm using the Gnome "classic" interface on Ubuntu 14.04. I noticed that if I choose shutdown, and the shutdown dialog pops up, it will always interpret my action as "yes", even if I press cancel, or press the x button on the window. has anyone else noticed this?
<Guest85589> Is ubuntu probably?
<elfy> ...
<Guest85589> probably?
<salty-horse> Guest85589, what is your question?
<elfy> is ubuntu probably not as good as xubuntu - a resounding yes :D
<Guest85589> Is xubuntu probably?
<knome> Guest85589, please stop. you're making no sense.
<dobey> lol
<elopio> jfunk: can you please add me to this team? https://launchpad.net/~gaps-team
<jfunk> should be done now elopio
<elopio> jfunk: thanks.
<elfy> balloons: if you've got 5 minutes can you ping me :)
<balloons> elfy, ok, what's up?
<elfy> balloons: it's cool - I asked who to ask in -release and asked the right person :)
<balloons> :-)
<elfy> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-22
<elfy> wxl: was there a cheat sheet for what you did to get alpha2 sorted out with release?
<elfy> wxl nvm - found it :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-22
<flocculant> balloons: ping
<balloons> flocculant, yes?
<flocculant> lumme - that was quick  - do you know where we stand with getting defect reports back?
<balloons> ahh, defect reporting
<balloons> no one is working on it, so no, I've no idea
<balloons> If it's enough of an issue, we do have the option of rolling back the changes
<balloons> flocculant, do you feel it's big enough to warrant that?
<flocculant> balloons: well - we're just about to start looking at b1
<balloons> maybe it's an easy fix -- not sure. I just know folks are currently busy atm, so no one is actively working it
<flocculant> yea
<balloons> so like I said, we're not completely without options
<flocculant> so - if the test pages showed more than just reported for that milestone - example the live session page showed bugs seen on all xenial live sessions there's some hope of seeing dupes
<flocculant> on the other hand
<flocculant> there'll be no preconceptions for the b1 images
<flocculant> not sure I'd want to be going backwards with the changes we've got :)
<balloons> mmm
<flocculant> yea - that's where I am :)
<balloons> I probably shouldn't mention it, but it is likely possible to only back out the change that affected that page
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> not sure what other changes it affects
<flocculant> if it's the losing stuff that's *old* then perhaps we should do so
<balloons> I was going to say, let me see.. But actually, this is a good option for you.
<balloons> Go find the commit that changed that page and back out that change. Then submit that as an MP to trunk.
<balloons> think you can do that?
<flocculant> not in any sort of hurry - got bunch of stuff to deal with this evening
<flocculant> can look tomorrow
<balloons> right
<balloons> just thought I'd see if you might want to try as a learning exercise
<balloons> no rush till beta
<balloons> but backing it out might be the way to do it, if a fix doesn't come
<flocculant> yep - happy enough to be learning :D
<flocculant> balloons: well - had a quick look - can't even work out how to see which commit in that list did the deal :D
<balloons> flocculant, yea, same on me mostly to not leave better commit messages
<balloons> but still, find your bug report that changed the page, it has the linked MP, which tells you which commit
<flocculant> didn't think about that :p
<flocculant> nope - not finding it that way - only bug halfway close is bug 1366581 and https://code.launchpad.net/~hjarrell555/ubuntu-qa-website/bug_1366581/+merge/281334
<ubot5> bug 1366581 in Ubuntu QA Website "Testcase Report page enhancements" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366581
<flocculant> which is right at the beginning afair
<balloons> so that mp then?
<flocculant> I'm not sure
<flocculant> balloons: it's the only one I can find with anything about a bug table in it
<balloons> thats what i was thinking it was
<balloons> its the only one touching that page
<balloons> but we'll test it anyway
<wxl> anyone seen bug 1547518?
<ubot5> bug 1547518 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with dbus.exceptions.DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: No such interface '/org/freedesktop/UPower'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547518
<flocculant> wxl: I've seen report - but I've not seen it myself
<wxl> flocculant: my guess is that it's only affecting real hardware and real hardware with batteries. i'm trying to get that confirmed as we speak, but be aware. always glad SOMEONE is doing hardware testing.
<flocculant> could be
<flocculant> I check our images on hardware - but don't install reguarly
<wxl> right
<flocculant> though this install needs clearing out - it's been limping along since October :D
<PaulW2U> wxl: just tested on my laptop - I can only install with the battery removed otherwise ubiquity crashes
<wxl> PaulW2U: i386 or amd64?
<flocculant> PaulW2U: thanks for that :)
<PaulW2U> amd64
<wxl> PaulW2U: and is that with Ubuntu proper? (probably doesn't matter, but worth asking)
<PaulW2U> No, Xubuntu
<wxl> k
<wxl> well it's not lubuntu so there's that XD
<wxl> could you confirm the bug and perhaps comment on it? would be appreciated
<PaulW2U> Off to LP right now..
<wxl> thank you PaulW2U :)
<flocculant> seems like someone is assigned to that already
<flocculant> wxl: have you noticed the 'terminal' in the install window not populating anymore?
<wxl> hm i hadn't actually
<wxl> usually i walk away and/or do something else flocculant :)
 * wxl doesn't have a current image to test :/
<wxl> can someone tell me where exactly the problem occurs? does it happen when selecting install within the live session? flocculant PaulW2U ?
<flocculant> wxl:  yea I know what you mean - I just happened to notice today
<flocculant> wxl: not doing hardware today - definitely won't be doing so with anything with a battery - but I CAN confirm it's not affecting vbox ;)
<PaulW2U> wxl: if you install from icon on desktop then ubiquity doesn't start as it crashes immediately
<PaulW2U> if you chose install from menu then you go to desktop with a crash error message
<wxl> thx PaulW2U
<flocculant> yep - thanks PaulW2U :)
<wxl> bug 1547518 severely cleaned up thanks to everyone's help
<ubot5> bug 1547518 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with dbus.exceptions.DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: No such interface '/org/freedesktop/UPower'" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547518
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-23
<flocculant> PaulW2U: I'm rebuilding xubuntu currently - it should have new version of upower and fix (though report on bug says it still fails)
<PaulW2U> flocculant: ok, I won't do another install but I will check that ubiquity starts
<flocculant> that would be useful :)
<PaulW2U> flocculant: On two laptops, tried both methods of starting the install process but same as before :(
<wxl> we're still dead in the water with the upower issue?
<PaulW2U> It seems so
<pitti> are we? the upower fix landed today
<wxl> PaulW2U: what version of upower?
<flocculant> pitti: I rebuilt Xubuntu - it should have 0.99.4-2 (buildlogs show that)
<PaulW2U> flocculant: yes, that's what I have
<flocculant> PaulW2U: thanks for confirming
<PaulW2U> np, just removed battery from laptop and ubiquity started
<flocculant> so seemingly exactly the same problem
<wxl> can someone check bug 1547302 -- looks like self-check is failing
<ubot5> bug 1547302 in casper (Ubuntu) "Check disc for defects boot option displays no text in Ubuntu Gnome Xenial" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547302
<flocculant> or an issue pre-rebuild
<flocculant> stgraber isn't doing global rebuilds - he has access to the same as us - setting rebuilds from tracker
<flocculant> gnome hasn't had one
<wxl> flocculant: is there something that would change that you know of?
<flocculant> not that I know of - but I don't know if anything else changed meantime
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> i'm disinclined to do it if it's all for naught
<wxl> btw has anyone announced the milestone testing going on?
<flocculant> wxl: not any more than saying that dailies disabled and milestone builds in progress
<wxl> ah huh i didn't even see THAT :)
<flocculant> of course I contacted my testers via usual methods
<flocculant> kubuntu didn't see any of it :p
<wxl> who you calling a kubuntu person?
 * wxl hides his kubuntu desktop at work XD
<flocculant> heh
<flocculant> wxl:  and ack - I'll not be triggering rebuild till I know that upower has seen changes
<wxl> yup please ping if you see it before i do flocculant and i'll do the same :)
<flocculant> wxl: assuming it occurs during my day I can trigger for you I think if you want
<wxl> flocculant: if it's there, please, but our rebuilds are around 1900 utc
<flocculant> not during milestone they aren't - cron is off
<wxl> oh derp :/
<wxl> yes please then hehehe
<flocculant> okey doke
<flocculant> flexiondotorg_ yofel - just so you are completely aware - stgraber is NOT doing global rebuilds - you need to trigger them yourself if you want one
<flexiondotorg_> Did something change that warrants I rebuild?
<flexiondotorg_> I've been afk and haven't read the backlog.
<flocculant> well ubiquity did - but bug remains - so ...
<flocculant> I'm waiting to see if it sees something tomorrow now before I do one again
<flocculant> I did earlier and PaulW2U was good enough to check it
<flocculant> pitti is aware
<flocculant> anyway - day done for me now
<flexiondotorg_> What Ubiquity bug?
<flocculant> meh
<flocculant> upower I meant
<flexiondotorg_> Ah, yeah.
<flexiondotorg_> That one I'm aware of.
<flexiondotorg_> But not fixed you say?
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> they thought it was - it's not
<flexiondotorg_> OK
<wxl> well it's ubiquity crashing when it uses dbus to call upower
<wxl> sooooooooooooooooooo it could be any three of them :)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> I always said that laptops shouldn't be :p
<flocculant> night chaps
<wxl> night buddy
<wxl> be well
<yofel> flocculant: ok thanks. We'll probably just wait until there's news about ubiquity though
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-24
<pitti> infinity, flocculant: got it
<pitti> iz ubiquity bug
<pitti> and in the past it was hidden because of a slighly differnet error message
<pitti> curiously this is already "fixed" in ubiquity 2.21.45, but that's not on the images yet
<pitti> ah, .45 is FTBFS
<pitti> davmor2: so, multiple things: upower crash is fixed, but the /current image still has the old version
<pitti> davmor2: so you need /pending
<pitti> davmor2: the ubiquity fix is stuck in -proposed because FTBFS
<pitti> davmor2: sorry, that was meant for #u-release
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-25
<davmor2> I CAN HAZ AN INSTALL \o/
<davmor2> Now to try with 3rd party drivers installed checked
<wxl> we should change the "passed with no bugs" button to say "testcase succeeded" XD
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> I guess the thing is how pragmatic people are
<flocculant> vbox should cause a testcase to fail shouldn't it
<flocculant> but people pass the test because vbox
<wxl> i meant more that there's nothing that has no bugs!
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> but then if it has bugs - testcase didn't succeed :p
<wxl> what if the bug is that the slideshow is out of date? XD
<flocculant> the trouble I have mostly is people add their pet bugs to the tracker - when a testcase doesn't even come anywhere close to even thinking about the possibility of asking about *it*
<flocculant> like a install - that gets some bug about unetbootin or the like added to it ...
<wxl> well i think it's valuable to report bugs— as many as possible, but that doesn't mean a failed testcase
<wxl> i know i saw those
<wxl> and i'm pretty much ignoring them :)
<flocculant> :)
<wxl> but i will do everything i can to encourage people to report bugs everywhere they can!
<flocculant> I think it's valuable to report bugs too
<flocculant> perhaps there should be some education about things like it
<flocculant> don't fail a test - if the test itself succeeded - you can add bugs, but don't fail it
<flocculant> I've passed things with critical bugs
<wxl> maybe there should be a section for pet bugs XD
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> we're going to have to undo a bunch of tracker changes - defects is still fubar
<flocculant> balloons: I've got nowhere working out what to do with the MP we were looking to undo - given up for the moment
<flocculant> after a week using the tracker I have just reported bug 1549956
<ubot5`> bug 1549956 in Ubuntu QA Website "Changes to the way bugs are shown in tracker testcase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549956
<balloons> flocculant, ohh. Sorry to hear that
<flocculant> balloons: probably shouldn't have looked when I did tbh :p
<balloons> flocculant, what would you like to do next?
<flocculant> after a week running beta 1 for the flavours - forget all about the tracker for a few days :D
<balloons> :-)
<wxl> where do i even see the list of bugs? i couldn't find it
<flocculant> wxl at the bottom
<wxl> weord o dpm
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> i don't see it
<flocculant> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/113243/testcases/1628/results
<wxl> oh maybe i do
<flocculant> scroll down
<wxl> per testcase
<flocculant> yea - same as it ever was - just not icons you have to mouseover
<wxl> i still wish i could see all the ones that affect a particular milestone product
<wxl> like Lubuntu Xenial Beta 1 has the following bugs and it shows which it testcase it was reported against
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> personally I'd rather bugs on xubuntu between x and y - I can choose to include milestones, either side of milestones, excluding milestones
<wxl> yes i'd like that too
<balloons> "like Lubuntu Xenial Beta 1 has the following bugs and it shows which it testcase it was reported against " interesting the linking to testcase
<balloons> I don't think that's a filed bug
<flocculant> balloons: bug 1375456
<ubot5`> bug 1375456 in Ubuntu QA Website "no way to subscribe to daily reports for a particular product" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375456
<tsimonq2> balloons: is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RequiredTests accurate?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-26
<xnox> jibel, could i poke you about lp:qa-jenkins-jobs ?
<jibel> xnox, sure
<xnox> e.g. i'm browsing jenkins configs, and I don't see e.g. a job that pulls lp:qa-jenkins-jobs and actually deploys/updates them in jenkins. How is that done?
<jibel> xnox, ah this is done manually because it needs secret keys that are not on the nodes
<xnox> cause e.g. in jenkins-dsl, there is usually a "dsl" job that pulls git/bzr repo and generates the jobs. And all the generated jobs, have a link to "parent" generator job =) but i don't see it.
<jibel> xnox, nuclearbob can help with this
<jibel> he is not online yet though
<xnox> jibel, horum. I thought the bzr branch is public. And e.g. secrets could be stored in jenkins secrets. Thus e.g. i'm not sure why jenkins couldn't be polling and redploying it's own jobs =)
 * xnox does see a jenkin ssh key as a secret
<jibel> xnox, to deploy the jobs you need the key of the jenkins api. But you're right, it could be done in a job
<jibel> xnox, I'll ask Max when he's online
<xnox> yeap, reading the docs it looks like they don't use jenkins to deploy jenkins-yaml/job-builder by default.
<xnox> which is probably good, cause e.g. with jenkins-dsl one ends up having a "manually" entered job, to pull dsl configs, which then deploy everything, which is kind of ugly =)
<xnox> ah =) i can have my own api token and deploy my own things.
<xnox> i think i should bring up a local jenkins and test things there, instead of the production instance.
<jibel> xnox, you can deploy test jobs with jjb on the production instance. We asked for a staging instance but it takes a while
<jibel> xnox, as long as it's new jobs it's fine
<xnox> jibel, well. if that jenkins is deployed with mojo+juju, we can redploy test instances in canonistack.
<xnox> not sure if that would be useful at all, as it will not have access to any production slaves....
<xnox> jibel, gave up on docker. trivially deployed jenkins, and trivially got api tocken to upload my jenkins jobs on to it. Now i just need to iterate, and create my jobs, then i'll deploy them to production jenkins or some such.
<jibel> nuclearbob, ^ when xnox is ready can you help him with jjb to deploy his jobs in production?
<nuclearbob> jibel: yeppers
<nuclearbob> xnox: we have configs in lp:qa-jenkins-jobs that work with jenkins-job-builder if you want any help or examples with that
<nuclearbob> xnox: I'm very happy with it as a tool for managing multiple jobs with common elements and linking them together
<nuclearbob> xnox: also makes deploying the same jobs to dev/staging and then later production a trivial process
<nuclearbob> but I suppose that's true of any good jenkins tool
<xnox> yeap.
<xnox> nuclearbob, i just might end up needing extra plugins, and/or extra tooling installed on the slaves =/
<xnox> and i think that would fall outside of jjb and instead will need mojo/juju tweaks.
<nuclearbob> xnox: for installing tooling on the slaves, I recommend creating a setup job, for when the slaves inevitably need to be rebuilt
<nuclearbob> ah, yeah
<nuclearbob> for plugins in jaas I go through rt
<nuclearbob> but if you need mojo/juju stuff I'm only marginally helpful
<nuclearbob> I haven't touched mojo in over a year
<nuclearbob> better than nothing, but probably not as good as many other people around :)
<xnox> nuclearbob, #is pointed me to the branch which has our jenkins configs et.al. So actually i could have deployed exact copy of our jenkins in e.g. canonistack =)
<nuclearbob> xnox: oh, that's lovely. mojo and juju are pretty fantastic for replicating cloud deployments :)
<xnox> anyway lunch for me =)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170219) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170219) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170220)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170220)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170220) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170220) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170220) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170220) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170220)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170220)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170219) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170219) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170219) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170219) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170221.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170221.2) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170222)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170222)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170222)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170222.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170219)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170219)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-23
<wxl> man it would be nice if the whole tracker config was a repo.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170223)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170223)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170223)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170223)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> Could we please get some testers on Lubuntu and Ubuntu Studio for Zesty Beta 1?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2018-02-20
<coolfish> Hi, in bug #1749790 a bigger autopkgtest-VM is needed to move the ganeti package from bionic-proposed to release (pass the test). Is there someone willing to set a bigger VM?
<ubot5> bug 1749790 in ganeti (Ubuntu) "ganeti: bionic proposed to release: bigger autopkgtest-VM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749790
#ubuntu-quality 2018-02-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.4] (20180223.2) has been added
